# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الشيخ العبيكان يقول أن ابن باز رحمه الله كان يقول بجواز فك السحر بالسحر ولكن للخاصة

## ابن المبارك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمكان في الاسبوع الماضي برنامج على قناة اقرأ وكانت الحلقة عن السحر وحكمه وكان الضيف الشيخ راشد الزهراني وتحدث عن حرمته بأدلة الكتاب والسنة وأقوال العلماء ، لكن الغريب أنه كانت هناك مداخلة للشيخ العبيكان حول فك السحر بالسحر (وفتواه معروفة ) لكن الصدمة كانت عندما قال أن الشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز ابن باز رحمه الله كان يقول بفك السحر بالسحر ولكن بفتاوي خاصة لبعض الشيوخ وقال أن عنده الأدلة لأثبات هذا الكلام ..
وجاء الجزء الثاني ليلة البارحة الخميس ، فما هي إلا لحظات وإذا المتصل هو أحد كبار طلاب الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله ، وهو الشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز الراجحي حفظه الله ، فأنكر هذا القول وقال لم أسمع هذا القول من شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله ، وإنما كان يقول بفك السحر بالرقية الشرعية فقط ..

وفي الأخير الشيخ العبيكان يتحدى أن يخرج أحد معه من العلماء في مناظرة حول الموضوع وأن يثبت حرمته...

----------


## أبو جهاد

> وفي الأخير الشيخ العبيكان يتحدى أن يخرج أحد معه من العلماء في مناظرة حول الموضوع وأن يثبت حرمته...


 عجيب أمر هذا الشيخ !!! حتى إنه ليخيل إليك أن الذهاب إلى السحرة لفك السحر واجب شرعي !! ولو إشتغل بمناصحة أهل الضلال من علمانويين وأهل التفجير وأهل الفسق , لكان خيراً له .

 أسال الله أن يهديه .

----------


## ممعن النظر

هذه الزبدة والعمدة :

فما هي إلا لحظات وإذا المتصل هو أحد كبار طلاب الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله ، وهو الشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز الراجحي حفظه الله ، فأنكر هذا القول وقال لم أسمع هذا القول من شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله ، وإنما كان يقول بفك السحر بالرقية الشرعية فقط ..


أحسن الله إليك شيخنا الكريم .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله بالشيخ الراجحي الذي بين كذب المقولة .
وهدى الله العبيكان الذي كثرت شواذه . وآخرها إباحة الاختلاط في الغرف التجارية !

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأفضل أن ينقل قوله بالضبط و أدلّته ثم يناقش بالدليل و يبيّن أين أخطأ بالدليل

أما مجرد الدعاوى هكذا فالفائدة منها قليلة هذا إن لم نقل أنّ ضررها أقرب من نفعها

فإذا كان الشيخ يتحدى و يبدو عليه أنّه مقتنع بقوله و من ينكر عليه لا يقدّم الدليل. فما يصلح هذا ؟!

يعني هذا يشبه الإستفزاز بغير حق منه إرادة الحق للشيخ

فلماذا لا تقبل دعوة الشيخ في المناظرة أو يستهزىء بها ؟ إن كان الهدف إظهار الحق سواء له أو لغيره.

و الله أعلم


و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّ و جلّ

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> الأفضل أن ينقل قوله بالضبط و أدلّته ثم يناقش بالدليل و يبيّن أين أخطأ بالدليل


أخي الكريم الكلام ليس على ما يذهب إليه العبيكان ويراه، رغم أنه شذوذ ومخالفة واضحة لصريح الكتاب والسنة، لكن الكلام حول نسبة القول إلى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله، وهذه النسبة غير صحيحة ومردودة، ولا شك عندي أنها من كيس الشيخ.

----------


## الْمُتَقَفِّر

يبدو أنك أيها الناصح الصادق تحتاج إلى الوقوف مع نفسك فيما بينك وبين ربك وقفة محاسبة، فأنت كثيرًا ماتكون في الاتجاه المعاكس، إذا كان لايروق لك توجه هذا المنتدى فاذهب إلى غيره، أوما علمت أن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى له رسالة بأكملها في تحريم إتيان الكهنة والسحرة، وأنه يردّ على القائلين بالجواز، ثم أما علمت أن مقولة العبيكان تمثل منهجًا خطيرًا جدًّا، وهو أن أهل السنة عندهم تقية، فابن باز يمنع الناس من هذا ويكتب فيه رسالة، ثم يبيحه للخاصة؟! انتبه يارجل!! 
ثم إن ابن عبيكان لايُعرف بالحضور في دروس الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله، فأين هذا العلم الذي وجده هذا الغريب، وغاب عن كبار تلاميذ الشيخ؟!!

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
إن كان الأخ الناصح الصادق هو من كان يكتب في الكاشف فأقول له : لعلك تستفيد من هذا الملتقى العلمي وتفيد ، لكن دون تتبع للشذوذات أوإشغال للقراء بمسائل جدلية . أظن سياسة الموقع تمنع هذا .
تواضع .. وأفد .. واستفد .. بالكلام العلمي الراقي .
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ..

----------


## ابن المغيرة

> رغم أنه شذوذ ومخالفة واضحة لصريح الكتاب والسنة،


الأخ الفاضل:

قرأت فتوى للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في كتاب: وصايا وتوجيهات لطلاب العلم لمجموعة من العلماء، جمعها د سليمان أبا الخيل. المجلد الأول ص 133/
الفتوى: سماحة الشيخ : شخص أصابه مس من السحر وتأثر حتى كره الطاعات وفعل بعض المنهيات عياذا بالله، وهو قبل هذا على درجة عالية من الاستقامة، هل يجوز له الذهاب إلى الساحر ليفك عنه سحره، وهذا من باب الضرورات تبيح المحرمات؟

الجواب: ............... ولكن على هذا المسحور أن يستعمل قبل كل شيء القراءات النافعة سواء قرأ بنفسه على نفسه، أو بواسطة من يثق بدينهم وأمانتهم.
فإذا لم يُجْدِ ذلك شيئا فقد اختلف العلماء في الذهاب إلى السحرة لفك السحر إذا كان ذلك لضرورة. فالمشهور في مذهب الإمام أحمد كما في الروض المربع وغيره: أنه يجوز حل السحر بالسحر للضرورة. وممن قال من المتقدمين: سعيد بن المسيب حين سئل عن رجل به طب أي : سحر، فهل ينشر عنه، يعني بالسحر أو لا. قال: لا بأس به إنما يريدون به الاصلاح، فأما ما ينفع فلم ينه عنه. ذكر ذلك عنه شيخ الاسلام محمد بن عبدالوهاب في كتاب التوحيد. لكن مع ذلك لا أقول بهذا القول على وجه الاطلاق؛ لأنه لابد من دراسة القضية المعينة دراسة تامة حتى يحكم لكل قضية بحكم خاص، فلا تأخذوا عني أني مبيح لهذا الشيء، بل لابد من نظر لكل قضية بعينها وحينئذ يتبين للإنسان هلا يفتي بالجواز أو لا يفتي. اهـ .

ولا أدري عن فتوى العبيكان عن حل السحر بالسحر بالضبط، فلم أطلع عليها. وهل قال بجواز فك السحر بالسحر ولو من غير ضرورة. لكني أوردت فتوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله لعدم وصفه فك السحر بالسحر حال الضرورة بالشذوذ.

وأرجو ألا يفهم من كلامي أني مؤيد للشيخ العبيكان، أبدا أبدا لست أؤيده.

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

-

الفتوى بالنشرة تستلزم جواز وجود السحرة وعدم التضييق عليهم  لأن ذلك فيه منفعة للمسلمين !

أما بالنسبة للشيخ العبيكان فبالغ في المخالفة في عدة مسائل ولو ترخص في واحدة او اثنتين لأحسن الظن فيه 

فمما افتى به تحريم المقاومة في العراق فبربك اتفق العقلاء على تحريم الإنبطاح و أن يدافع الإنسان عن نفسه 

 بل حتى من لا عقل له عرف بالضرورة وجوب الدفاع عن نفسه  !

وفرح عباد الصليب بفتواه بل نشروها كرامة للعبيكان !

هل يتصور أن تلقى فتوى العبيكان مصداقية في قلب من :

تغتصب اخته ومن يداس اباه ومن يقتل ابنه ومن يسلب داره ومن يستحل دمه بحجة افتى ( العبيكان ) ! 

هل يرضى الشيخ ان يفتي احد بذلك لو كان في مكانهم وكأنها فتوى شامت لا ناصح 

وقد حمل الشيخ اكثر من مرة في الإعلام على الدعاة والمشائخ واصفاً اياهم بالجهل تارة و سوء الطوية تارة ووضع يده بيد بني علمان وكأنه لا يدري أنه في نارهم يحطب وفي كيرهم ينفخ !

لذلك انصح بأن ينصح الشيخ ويراجع فإن لم يرجع فعلى علماء الأمة التحذير من فتنته ، ولكن لعل الله أن يغفر له بشيء من امره فقد اقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حاطب بن ابي بلتعة  ،،

حفظكم الله 

،،

----------


## الحمادي

نأمل من الأحباب عدم الخروج عن الموضوع
الموضوع عن نسبة الشيخ العبيكان للشيخ ابن باز القولَ بجواز النشرة
وأما مناقشة هذه المسألة، أو فتاوى الشيخ العبيكان الأخرى= فليست داخلة في الموضوع

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن عبد الله

الإخوة الكرام : 
تحية طيبة     وبعد
والشكر الجزيل لأخينا المبارك ابن المبارك لفتحه هذا الموضوع .
وأقول بعد حمد الله والصلاة على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
أما ما نسب إلى شيخنا الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله بأنه قال بجواز فك السحر بالسحر في حال الضرورة ، فغير صحيح ، ومن جالس الشيخ وعرفه ، عرف شدة إنكاره لهذا الأمر ، وأنه لا يقول بما نسب إليه .
والشيخ عبد المحسن العبيكان هداه الله للصواب ، منذ زمن وهو يقول بأن ابن باز قال بذلك ، ولي حول هذا الأمر وقفات :
الأولى : أن الشيخ عبد المحسن العبيكان ، لم ينسب لشيخنا ابن باز هذا الكلام إلا بعد وفاته رحمه الله ! ؟
الثانية : أن الشيخ لم يأت ببينة على هذه النسبة ولن يستطيع إلى ذلك سبيلا ولو جمع الجن والإنس ليأتوه ببينة لخارت قواهم وانعدمت حيلهم ، ولقالوا يا شيخ عبد المحسن لا تحملنا ما لا نطيق .
الثالثة : أن الشيخ يقول : إن شيخنا ابن باز أفتى بذلك في حالات خاصة ، حسنا . ياشيخ العبيكان ، أين هم الذين أُفتوا بذلك ؟ هات لنا واحدا يقول إن ابن باز أفتاني بذلك ، هات لنا مويدا لك ونصيرا من طلاب الشيخ ومن عرفوه وعرفهم ؛ لأنه يا شيخ من غير المعقول أن الشيخ ابن باز لا يفتي هؤلاء إلا بحضورك وحدك دون بقية الخلق ، فإذا جاءه من يحتاج لهذه الفتوى قال : انتظروا الشيخ العبيكان ، ثم تأتي ، ويخرج الناس وربما أخرج المريض معهم ، وتبقى وحدك ليفتي بهذه الفتوى ، فلم يعلم بهذا إلا أنت دون غيرك من المؤمنين .
الرابعة : للشيخ من الطلاب المتميزين النابهين القريبين الملازمين له في حله وترحاله الكثير ولم يأت منهم من ينسب إلى الشيخ ما نسبته ، والشيخ العبيكان مع احترامنا له ـ ولا زلنا نحترمه ونقدره ـ ولكن الحق أحب إلينا ، ليس من طلاب الشيخ ولا من المقربين له ، فيقال لعل الشيخ أباح له بما لم يبحه لأحد من العالمين .
يا شيخ عبد المحسن ( هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين )

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

-

انا احمل كلام الشيخ عبدالمحسن على الوهم في فهم بعض كلام الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز ، 

فلا اظن أن يبلغ به السوء أن يتعمد الكذب ،،

والله اعلم

،،

اخي الكريم - الحمادي  

اعتذر منكم اذ خرجت عن الموضوع قليلاً 

حفظكم الله

،،

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

للإحاطة : سألتُ الشيخ عبدالله بن مانع - وفقه الله - أحد أبرز تلاميذ الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - ، والمهتم بتعليقاته على الكتب عن ما نسبه الشيخ العبيكان - هداه الله - للشيخ ابن باز من أنه يُجيز حل السحر بالسحر للضرورة . فأخبرني أن هذا كذب على الشيخ ، وقال :
( أنا بنفسي سألته عن حكم حل السحر بالسحر في حال الضرورة ، فقال : مايجوز .. مايجوز ) 
وفق الله الجميع ..

----------


## ابن رجب

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> إن كان الأخ الناصح الصادق هو من كان يكتب في الكاشف فأقول له : لعلك تستفيد من هذا الملتقى العلمي وتفيد ، لكن دون تتبع للشذوذات أوإشغال للقراء بمسائل جدلية . أظن سياسة الموقع تمنع هذا .
> تواضع .. وأفد .. واستفد .. بالكلام العلمي الراقي .
> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ..


صدقت شيخ سليمان ., وهذا الكلام للجميع فالملتقى يجب ان يحفظ ماء وجهه .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللّهُ خيرًا .

وصلة مفيدة :

جامع فتاوى ومقالات العلماء في حكم النشرة « حل السحر بسحر » 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=103

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم اللّهُ خيرًا

----------


## خالد العامري

فليسمح لي الأخوة المشرفين فإن هذا مما لا يرتضى، ويعلم الله أنني لم أحب أن أشارك في هذا الموضوع لأن غلط الشيخ العبيكان _عفا الله عنه_ ظاهر في ما ذهب إليه، وأحسب أن ذلك مما لا شك فيه عنذ طلاب العلم. 

ولكن أيها الأخوة أين ذهب " حسن الظن " الذي ما انفك كثيرٌ منا يردده في كل موضوع تشم منه رائحة الخلاف ؟ !  

فهل هذا من العدل والإنصاف أيها الأخوة الأكارم وفقنا الله وإياكم للصواب ؟ 

لم لا يستطيع بعضنا أن يناقش أو يرد ما يعتقد أنه باطل بالتي هي أحسن ؟ وهل الخلاف في مسألة ساغ الخلاف فيها من هم أعدل وأصدق منّا يوجب أن ينتهي بنا المقال إلى الفرقة والمنابذة. 

كفانا فرقة أيها الأخوة. 

وكذب الشيخ من عدمه لا يثبت بسؤال غيره عن ما يدعيه هو، فتأملوا بارك الله فيكم. أقول هذا مع أني أكاد أجزم بأن الشيخ وهم في ما حكاه عن الشيخ ابن باز _رحمه الله_، ولكن أن يصل الأمر ببعضنا إلى حد اتهامه بالكذب فهذا والله من أشد الغيبة في حق العوام، فكيف بمن يوصف بأنه من أهل العلم. 

مرة أخرى أستميح مشائخنا الكرام عذراً من هذه المداخلة، ولكنها والله من أخٍ لكم في الله قد يكون أدناكم منزلةً في العلم، ولكن أحسب أن المفضول قد يباح له الكلام في حضرة الفاضل. والله المستعان.

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا إخوة اتقوا الله

الشيخ العبيكان ثقة و الأصل فيه العدالة 

و بالتالي فالأصل فيما ينسبه للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز أنّه صحيح

و لا يشترط في الرواية عن شخص كثرة المجالسة أو وجود أقوال مؤيّدة 

فيمكن كان للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز قولين في المسألة

فوجود قول للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز لا يعني بأنّه لم يقل القول الآخر الذي أثبته عبد المحسن العبيكان

و بالنسبة لكلام الأخ وليد الدلبحي  




> أخي الكريم الكلام ليس على ما يذهب إليه العبيكان ويراه، رغم أنه شذوذ ومخالفة واضحة لصريح الكتاب والسنة، لكن الكلام حول نسبة القول إلى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله، وهذه النسبة غير صحيحة ومردودة، ولا شك عندي أنها من كيس الشيخ.


فأقول : قبل كلامي يوجد هذا الكلام :




> وهدى الله العبيكان الذي كثرت شواذه . وآخرها إباحة الاختلاط في الغرف التجارية !


فالكلام يا أخي هنا ما هو أهو كلام على حول نسبة القول إلى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله.

هذا مع التنبيه أنّ الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي ادعى بقي هل دعواه صحيحة أم لا ؟!

من الناحية العلمية لكي يرد دعوى الشيخ عبد المحسن العبيكان إما ينبغي أنّ يثبت بأنّه غير ثقة أو يأتى بقول للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز في آخر حياته ينفي أنّه قال بالقول الذي ينسبه إليه عبد المحسن العبيكان

أما مجرد ادعاء أنّ هذا لم يعرف عن الشيخ ممن لازمه فلا يكفي  ؟!

أيضا يا وليد الدلبحي 




> عجيب أمر هذا الشيخ !!! حتى إنه ليخيل إليك أن الذهاب إلى السحرة لفك السحر واجب شرعي !! ولو إشتغل بمناصحة أهل الضلال من علمانويين وأهل التفجير وأهل الفسق , لكان خيراً له


فالكلام يا أخي هنا ما هو أهو كلام على حول نسبة القول إلى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله.


يا أخي اتّقي الله ؟!




> فأنت كثيرًا ماتكون في الاتجاه المعاكس،


العبرة بالدليل 




> أوما علمت أن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى له رسالة بأكملها في تحريم إتيان الكهنة والسحرة، وأنه يردّ على القائلين بالجواز، ثم أما علمت أن مقولة العبيكان تمثل منهجًا خطيرًا جدًّا، وهو أن أهل السنة عندهم تقية، فابن باز يمنع الناس من هذا ويكتب فيه رسالة، ثم يبيحه للخاصة؟! انتبه يارجل!! 
> ثم إن ابن عبيكان لايُعرف بالحضور في دروس الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله، فأين هذا العلم الذي وجده هذا الغريب، وغاب عن كبار تلاميذ الشيخ؟!!


علمت ذلك




> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> إن كان الأخ الناصح الصادق هو من كان يكتب في الكاشف فأقول له : لعلك تستفيد من هذا الملتقى العلمي وتفيد ، لكن دون تتبع للشذوذات أوإشغال للقراء بمسائل جدلية . أظن سياسة الموقع تمنع هذا .
> تواضع .. وأفد .. واستفد .. بالكلام العلمي الراقي .
> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ..


هذا الذي أتّبعه 

و بالنسبة لسياسة المنتدى فمن مطالعتي لهذا الموقع فلم أجد أنّها تمنعه في كل شيء

و الله أعلم

و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّوجل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اقتبس من مشاركتي السابقة ما يلي :




> الشيخ العبيكان ثقة و الأصل فيه العدالة 
> 
> و بالتالي فالأصل فيما ينسبه للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز أنّه صحيح
> 
> و لا يشترط في الرواية عن شخص كثرة المجالسة أو وجود أقوال مؤيّدة 
> 
> فيمكن كان للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز قولين في المسألة
> 
> فوجود قول للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز لا يعني بأنّه لم يقل القول الآخر الذي أثبته عبد المحسن العبيكان





> من الناحية العلمية لكي يرد دعوى الشيخ عبد المحسن العبيكان إما ينبغي أنّ يثبت بأنّه غير ثقة أو يأتى بقول للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز في آخر حياته ينفي أنّه قال بالقول الذي ينسبه إليه عبد المحسن العبيكان
> 
> أما مجرد ادعاء أنّ هذا لم يعرف عن الشيخ ممن لازمه فلا يكفي ؟!


و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّ و جل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## محب العلم

* العبيكان ليس ثقة، وقد انتفت عنه صفة العدالة؛ بكذبه على الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز؛ ويؤيد هذا: ما قاله أهل العلم الذين هم أوثق منه، وأصدق، وأعلم، وهم من ملازمي الشيخ ابن باز، وما عرف العبيكان إلا بالشذوذ في المسائل التي خالف فيها الإجماع، والراجح، والحق الذي لا مناص منه.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

أخطأ الشيخ العُبيكان في نسبة هذا القول إلى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ـ رحمه الله ـ
وإن كان ثقة حافظاً !

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ما ذكر لا يصلح أن يكون دليلا على أنّ العبيكان قد كذب عن عمد مما يسبب فقدان عدالته

و ما علمته من أقوال العبيكان كلها كان له فيها سلف من العلماء

و أما مخالفة من خالف العبيكان في ما نسبه لعبد العزيز بن باز فلم أرى من قدّم دليلا على كلامه (أي أنّ العبيكان إما وهم أو كذب على عبد العزيز بن باز).

و لكي لا يقبل كلام عبد المحسن العبيكان

فإما أن يثبت بأنّه ليس بعدل أو يثبت بأنّ عبد العزيز بن باز نفى في آخر حياته ما ينسبه إليه العبيكان

و إلى غاية إثبات ذلك فكلام العبيكان يحمل بأنّه قد كان للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز قول مثل هذا

و أنّ للشيخ قولين تراجع عن أحدهما و لم يعلم بقول من القولين كثير ممن لازمه كثيرا

هذا ما دام أنّ عبد المحسن العبيكان ثقة و قد و ثقه علماء

هكذا يكون البحث العلمي

و الله أعلم

أما مسألة هل أخطأ العبيكان في ما يفتي به في هذه المسألة أم لا ؟ فهذ مسألة أخرى تحتاج موضوعا آخر يقدّم فيها ما استدل به العبيكان مع قوله بالتفصيل ثم تناقش بالدليل لنستفيد و نرى هل ما افتى به العبيكان خطأ أم لا 

فكما هو معلوم ليس كلّ ما ادّعي بأنّه شاذ و خطأ فهو صحيح حتى و إن كثر المدّعين 

و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّ و جل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الحمادي

الإخوة الكرام وفقهم الله وسددهم
تم تحرير وحذف كل مشاركة مخالفة
والأمل كبير في الالتزام بالحوار العلمي المنصف، بعيداً عن إدخال موضوع في آخر، 
ولا الطعن في الأشخاص من غير بيِّنة، بل يكون التركيز على القضية العلمية

وهي هنا: هل هذه الفتوى ثابتة عن الشيخ ابن باز أم لا؟

----------


## محب العلم

الناصح الصادق، أراك توثق العبيكان، فهل تعرف ما أتى به العبيكان من طوام، ومصائب، وفي نفس الوقت، تُعرض طرفك عن أصل المسألة، وهي أن العبيكان نسب قولاً للشيخ ابن باز، وابن باز ليس بشخص، مجهول، أو مغمور، أو لا يعرف، بل هو معروف، وكلامه منقول، وله طلاب هم من كبار طلابه، وملازميه، فأين فتاوى الشيخ، وأين أشرطته، ودروسه، ومحاظراته، كل هذا لا يوجد به شيئ؛ الا ما لدى العبيكان!!!؟
 وهو ممن عرفوا بعدم ملازمة للشيخ، ولا حتى بقربه منه، فأن سِرنا على خطاك، وما تقرره بأن العبيكان لم يكذب ! في هذه النسبة فإن هذه المسألة عند المحدثين تعد من الشواذ، حيث يروي شخص ثقة !؟ -على فرض أن العبيكان ثقة- عن عالم من العلماء، وخالفه كبار طلاب العالم، وكبار أصحابه، وذكروا غير ما ذكر هذا الرجل، فهذا يسمى شذوذ لدى المحدثين، وهذا أكبر دليل على ان العبيكان كذب على الشيخ ابن باز في نسبة القول له، بل وأشد من ذلك، وأنكى أن العبيكان يتاجر بإسم الشيخ في الأونة الأخيرة، وهذه المسألة خير دليل، وشاهد عليه والله يصلح الحال.

----------


## الحمادي

نفى صحة نسبة الفتوى إلى الشيخ ابن باز أكثر من شخص ممن لازم الشيخ ابن باز سنوات طويلة
كالشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي والشيخ عبدالله بن مانع وغيرهما
وهما ألصق بالشيخ وأعرف بفتاويه من الشيخ العبيكان الذي لم يُعرف بملازمة الشيخ

ومما يؤكد نكارة نقل الشيخ ووهمه في ذلك وجود الفتاوى الصريحة من الشيخ ابن باز في المنع
من حَلِّ السحر بالسحر
فهذا هو الأصل فيما يُنسب إلى الشيخ

والمحدثون يحكمون بنكارة الخبر ولو كان راويه ثقةً إذا وجدت قرائن تدل على ذلك
كتفرُّده عن شيخ مكثر له تلاميذ كثر، ومن باب أولى مخالفته لهم

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> أنّ للشيخ قولين تراجع عن أحدهما و لم يعلم بقول من القولين كثير ممن لازمه كثيرا


الأخ الكريم / الناصح الصادق :

وعليكم السّلام و رحمة الله و بركاته :

أحسنتم بقولكم ( كثير ) .
يبقى مَن هم - من تلاميذ ابن  باز - الذين وفقوا العبيكان على هذه (النسبة) ؟

في نظري الشَّيخ ابن باز له قول واحد في هذه المسألة :
إما الجواز أم الحرمة ؛
والذي ثبت في كتب وأشرطة الإمام ابن باز هو ( الحرمة ) .
وهذا التفرد من الشيخ العُبيكـان لا يقبل ما دام كثير من تلاميذ الشيخ ابن باز قد أنكروا نسبة هذا القول إلى الإمام ابن باز وهم ثقات وحفاظ و على رأسهم الشيخ عبدالله بن مانع  وشيخنا الكريم العلامة عبد العزيز الرّاجحي .

وفقكم اللّه وأعانكم أخانا الكريم ( الناصح الصادق ).

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> نفى صحة نسبة الفتوى إلى الشيخ ابن باز أكثر من شخص ممن لازم الشيخ ابن باز سنوات طويلة
> كالشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي والشيخ عبدالله بن مانع وغيرهما
> وهما ألصق بالشيخ وأعرف بفتاويه من الشيخ العبيكان الذي لم يُعرف بملازمة الشيخ
> ومما يؤكد نكارة نقل الشيخ ووهمه في ذلك وجود الفتاوى الصريحة من الشيخ ابن باز في المنع
> من حَلِّ السحر بالسحر
> فهذا هو الأصل فيما يُنسب إلى الشيخ
> والمحدثون يحكمون بنكارة الخبر ولو كان راويه ثقةً إذا وجدت قرائن تدل على ذلك
> كتفرُّده عن شيخ مكثر له تلاميذ كثر، ومن باب أولى مخالفته لهم


ما شاء اللّه !!!
أحسن الله إليكم 
وشكر لكم تعقيبكم ( العِلمي ) يا شيخ عبد اللّه .

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




> والمحدثون يحكمون بنكارة الخبر ولو كان راويه ثقةً إذا وجدت قرائن تدل على ذلك
> كتفرُّده عن شيخ مكثر له تلاميذ كثر، ومن باب أولى مخالفته لهم


أقول : 

و كذلك محدثون لا يحكمون بنكارة الخبر إذا كان راويه ثقةً إذا وجد تفرُّد في النقل عن شيخ مكثر له تلاميذ كثر.

و كذلك علماء لا يردون قول عالم من العلماء بقول له آخر مخالف في المسألة بل تحمل الأقوال على التعدد و إختلافه في الرأي

فقد ثبت أنّ للشافعي مثلا في مسألة من المسائل أقوال مختلفة متضادة حملت على تراجعه في بعضها و هكذا

فالأصل أنّ خبر الثقة مقبول 

و لا يوجد أي مانع عقلا بأنّه يمكن أن يقول شيخ ما قول ما في زمن ما يطّلع عليه شخص واحد في حين أنّه كان يفتي بعكسه دهرا كبيرا من الزمن أمام من لازمه

فما المانع و الدليل على الحكم بنكارة ما نسبه عبد المحسن العبيكان للإمام عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله ؟!

و الله أعلم

و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّ و جلّ

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## محب العلم

> و كذلك محدثون لا يحكمون بنكارة الخبر إذا كان راويه ثقةً إذا وجد تفرُّد في النقل عن شيخ مكثر له تلاميذ كثر.


وأنا أقول هذا عند محدثي جزر الواق واق .....
هذا في خيالك يا الناصح الصادق، وليتك تكون صادقاً مع نفسك قليلاً، ومعنا، وتحترم عقولنا، وتحترم أهل العلم المتواجدين في هذا الموضوع، بقليل من الإنصاف، والكلام المقنع بالأدلة الواضحة.
عجباً لك أخي الكريم، نقول لك العبيكان أتى بهذا من كيسه - أي كذب محض - على الشيخ ابن باز وتقول، نقل الثقة مقبول، أي نقل، وأي ثقة، إذا كان السبيل إلى بلاد وراء النهر، قارب مخروم، فلا حاجة لنا أن نخوض البحر بهذا القارب المخروم، بينما توجد سُفن جديدة نضيفة كبيرة صالحة لخوض البحر.
 هذا مثال لعلك تفهمه، إن إستعصى عليك فهم الحجة الواضحة البينة، ولتعلم أن علاقة المثل بكلامنا، هو أن البلد التي خلف البحر هو ابن باز، والقارب المخروم، هو العبيكان، والسفن هم طلاب وملازمي الشيخ، فلا تترك كبار طلاب الشيخ وملازمية لأجل العبيكان الذي ماترك غثاً، ولا سميناً الا وأتى به.
* فهل يحتاج النهار إلى دليلاً، فلله العجب وعليه التوكل وإليه الإنابة.*

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا أخي لم أقتنع بقولكم

و لا أرى بأنّكم قدّمتم أدلّة مقنعة على مذهبكم

هذا رأيي فاعذرني يا أخي

و الله أعلم

و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّ و جل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## خالد العامري

> نفى صحة نسبة الفتوى إلى الشيخ ابن باز أكثر من شخص ممن لازم الشيخ ابن باز سنوات طويلة
> كالشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي والشيخ عبدالله بن مانع وغيرهما
> وهما ألصق بالشيخ وأعرف بفتاويه من الشيخ العبيكان الذي لم يُعرف بملازمة الشيخ
> ومما يؤكد نكارة نقل الشيخ ووهمه في ذلك وجود الفتاوى الصريحة من الشيخ ابن باز في المنع
> من حَلِّ السحر بالسحر
> فهذا هو الأصل فيما يُنسب إلى الشيخ
> والمحدثون يحكمون بنكارة الخبر ولو كان راويه ثقةً إذا وجدت قرائن تدل على ذلك
> كتفرُّده عن شيخ مكثر له تلاميذ كثر، ومن باب أولى مخالفته لهم


ما شاء الله، بمثل هذا فلتكن الردود. 

جزاكم الله خيراً، وجعلكم خير مثال ونفع الله بعلمكم.

----------


## الحمادي

إذا أعملنا التجويز العقلي في نقد الأخبار فسننسف قواعد علم الحديث
فالصدوق قد يقع منه الكذب! والكذوب قد يقع منه الصدق!
فالتجويز العقلي مرفوض في نقد الأخبار
ولذا لم يلتفت إلى هذا التجويز علماء الحديث أجمع

وإذا ثبت عن عالم قولان صح أن ينسبا إليه، فإن أمكن معرفة القول الذي استقر عليه وإلا نسبا إليه دون ترجيح
ولكن الشأن في مسألتنا يدور حول إثبات نسبة هذه الفتوى الشاذة إلى الشيخ عبدالعزيز الذي لم يكن يفارق
الناس يوماً، وكان مجلسه ومسجده عامراً، وطلابه ممن عرفه ولازمه كثير

وقد طعن بعض الحفاظ في رواية محمد بن الحسن الشيباني عن مالك في الموطأ حديث (الأعمال بالنية)
إذ لم يروه عن مالك في الموطأ أحدٌ من أصحابه الملازمين له
وإن كان من صحيح حديثه، ورواه عنه ثقات أصحابه لكن في غير الموطأ
ولهذا أمثلة أخرى كثيرة في صنيع الأئمة ونقدهم

وأما قبول بعض المحدثين -وأنا أتكلم عن أئمة النقد لا عن بعض المناهج المعاصرة- لتفرد الثقة عن الشيخ المكثر
فاعلم أنه ليس كل ثقة يقبلون حديثه، بل لابد أن يكون معروفاً بالأخذ عن الشيخ الذي تفرد عنه
فإذا روى راو ثقة غير معروف بالأخذ عن عالم مكثر فلا يمكن قبول روايته

ولو سلَّمنا قبول روايته في هذه الحال، فلا يمكن بحال التسليم بقبولها عندما يخالف من هم أوثق منه وأثبت

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




> فإذا روى راو ثقة غير معروف بالأخذ عن عالم مكثر فلا يمكن قبول روايته


ما دليلهم ؟! مع العلم أنّ الأصل قبول خبر الثقة

مع التنبيه أنّ هذه المسألة مختلف فيها بين العلماء.




> ولو سلَّمنا قبول روايته في هذه الحال، فلا يمكن بحال التسليم بقبولها عندما يخالف من هم أوثق منه وأثبت


يصح هذا في نظري إذا ادعى الروايين أنّ هذا الكلام المنسوب لشخص ما أنّه كان في نفس اللحظة. و أما في غير هذا فالأصل حملها على أنّه قد قال القولين




> إذا أعملنا التجويز العقلي في نقد الأخبار فسننسف قواعد علم الحديث
> فالصدوق قد يقع منه الكذب، والكذوب قد يقع منه الصدق
> فالتجويز العقلي مرفوض في نقد الأخبار
> ولذا لم يلتفت إلى هذا التجويز علماء الحديث أجمع


العقل وسيلة مهمة اعتمدها علماء الحديث في وضع قواعد الحديث

و بالعقل فهمنا بأنّ الأصل قبول خبر الثقة و العمل به حتى و إن كان يحتمل الخطأ

فلا يمكن الإنفصال عن العقل في تقريراتنا و أدلتنا

و من شروط من ينظر في الأدلة أن يكون عاقلا

فلا يوجد أي نسف لقواعد علم الحديث بإستخدام العقل و فيما يجوزه العقل

و الله أعلم

و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّ و جل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## محب العلم

الناصح الصادق
أنت لا تريد الحق، وإنك لمعاند متكبر، تعرض عن الحق لا لشيء سوى للمخالفة أو إتباع الهوى والسير خلف الشبه وأصحابها.
والله الهادي.

----------


## الحمادي

لا حاجة للبحث في أدلتهم حتى لا يذهب النقاش بعيداً
والعقل وسيلة مهمة أعملها علماء الحديث، وقرروا الأصول والقواعد التي يُتَعامَل بها مع الأدلة
ومن هذه الأصول التي قرروها 
(عدم قبول مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه أو أكثر عدداً)
فهل لك أن تفيدني في هذه المسألة تحديداً -وهي لبُّ مسألتنا- بمخالفٍ من الأئمة المتقدمين 
الذين أصَّلوا لهذا العلم؟

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

غير صحيح ما ذكرت أخي (محب العلم)

و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّ و جل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




> (عدم قبول مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه أو أكثر عدداً)
> فهل لك أن تفيدني في هذه المسألة تحديداً -وهي لبُّ مسألتنا- بمخالفٍ من الأئمة المتقدمين 
> الذين أصَّلوا لهذا العلم؟


القاعدة التي ذكرت : (عدم قبول مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه أو أكثر عدداً)

أعلم أنّ العلماء طبقوها في إطار معيّن 

و هو ما دلّت عليه القرائن

و لا أعلم أنّ العلماء قد أطلقوا هذه القاعدة في كل شيء و جعلوها مطّردة في كل شيء

و مسألة العبيكان هذه أنا لا أرى أنّ ما ذكر من القرائن كاف للعمل بهذه القاعدة : (عدم قبول مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه أو أكثر عدداً)

فأنا لست بمخالف لهذه القاعدة ضمن إطارها

و لكن لا أرى أنّه يصلح تطبيقها في ما يخص مسألتنا هذه حول العبيكان

إذ أني أرى بأنّ ما ذكره العبيكان في ما نسبه إلى عبد العزيز بن باز خارج عن الإطار الذي ينبغي أن تطبق فيه تلك القاعدة.

و الله أعلم

و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّ و جل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الحمادي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> القاعدة التي ذكرت : (عدم قبول مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه أو أكثر عدداً)
> أعلم أنّ العلماء طبقوها في إطار معيّن 
> و هو ما دلّت عليه القرائن
> و لا أعلم أنّ العلماء قد أطلقوا هذه القاعدة في كل شيء و جعلوها مطّردة في كل شيء
> و مسألة العبيكان هذه أنا لا أرى أنّ ما ذكر من القرائن كاف للعمل بهذه القاعدة : (عدم قبول مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه أو أكثر عدداً)
> فأنا لست بمخالف لهذه القاعدة ضمن إطارها
> و لكن لا أرى أنّه يصلح تطبيقها في ما يخص مسألتنا هذه حول العبيكان
> إذ أني أرى بأنّ ما ذكره العبيكان في ما نسبه إلى عبد العزيز بن باز خارج عن الإطار الذي ينبغي أن تطبق فيه تلك القاعدة.
> ...



لم يخب ظني فيك منذ حاورتك أول مرة
لا بأس؛ اذكر بارك الله فيك تلك القرائن مع توثيق ما تذكر من كلام الأئمة النقاد
ثم تطبيق ما تذكر على كلام العبيكان

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

> و أما مخالفة من خالف العبيكان في ما نسبه لعبد العزيز بن باز فلم أرى من قدّم دليلا على كلامه (أي أنّ العبيكان إما وهم أو كذب على عبد العزيز بن باز).
> 
> نسبته الفتوى للشيخ باطلة من عدة وجوه ، منها :
> 
> - أنه اخبر بذلك بعد وفاة الشيخ ولم يجد من العلماء الثقات من يعضده بل اتفقوا على خلافه ، فاحتمال وهمه وارد ، واذا تطرق للدليل الإحتمال سقط به الإستدلال ، مع ان كلام الشيخ عبد العزيز لا يعد دليلاً الا اذا كان بدليل ،،
> 
> - أن الخبر كان في مسألة اتفق عليها علماء البلد وشذ عنهم العبيكان واحتج بادلته ورد عليه ومات الشيخ عبد العزيز ولم ينقل عنه احد في حياته ما يخالف ما عرف عنه مع كثرة طلبته واهتمام الشيخ بالتدوين لقطع السبيل على المفترين والواهمين خصوصاً في مثل هذه المسائل ، 
> 
> - أن ادلة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز ارجح وابين واظهر من ادلة العبيكان فكيف يرجع الشيخ لأدلة كان يعرفها مع كونها مرجوحة بأدلة صريحة ظاهرة ،
> ...


الرد باللون الأحمر 

ولو سلمنا بثبوت كلامه الى الشيخ رحمه الله فلا حجة باستدلاله بالشيخ لظهور الدليل على خلافه ، كما ان الشيخ عبد العزيز ابعد ما يظن انه يقول بمثل هذا القول لما عرف عنه من نصرة العقيدة و سد ذرائع الشرك وبغضه لوجود المنكر كالسحر والسحرة ، 

أما توثيق الشيخ العبيكان ففيه نظر فمما يؤخذ عليه حمله على بيان العلماء مع فتواه بحرمة المقاومة ، وهذا مما يكفي في جرح العدالة لما فيه من نصرة اليهود والنصارى ومعاونة الظالم على ظلمه ، ومما يؤخذ عليه في عدالته مخالفته لمسلك اهل النصيحة واصطفافه مع المعادين لهم فكان اهل الزيغ والضلال الى قلبه اقرب من اهل النصيحة ، ويؤخذ عليه هجومه المستمر على الدعاة والعلماء وتأليب السلطان عليهم ، ويؤخذ عليه حمله على كل من خالفه بأنه جاهل او ضال او يتبعون التيار السائد و ( ينافقون ) الناس كسباً لرضاهم ، وهذا فيه اتهام للنوايا التي لا يعلمها الا الله ،،

فكيف يحكم بمن هكذا حاله بأنه ثقة ؟

وليس معنى عدم توثيقه أنه من اهل الزيغ والضلال 

غفر الله لنا وله 

،،

----------


## عبدالله المحمد

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موقع مبارك إن شاء الله

كتبت حقيقة هذا الموضوع قديما في ملتقى اهل الحديث وبحثت عنه كثيرا فلم أجده 

حتى بحثت في محرك البحث قوقل الخاص بالملتقى ولم أجده أيضا

فوجدت أوراقا قد كتبت بها  ما عنونت به موضوعي 

ففوجئت بأن الموضوع أُغلق ووجدت إشارة لأبي محمد المسيطير نقلا عن الشيخ سليمان الخراشي عن الشيخ عبدالله مانع عن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله وأشار أبو محمد إلى هذا الموقع المبارك

فأردت وبنصيحة من الشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس في إخراج هذه المناقشة

الآن ، وكنت مترددا وذلك لكثرة ترديد الشيخ العبيكان هذا الأأمر وقبله العزو الباطل للشيخ رحمه الله في جواز الضرب على الطبل !

وكان ترددي لأن علم الشيخ موجود وطلبته متوافرون بل بعضهم هم من كبار أهل العلم 

ولإعتبارات أخرى لم أجد داعيا في الرد بل إماتة قوله وتهميشه كان الأولى

إلا لما رأيت من الظهور الإعلامي المتكرر وبقوة مرئيا ومكتوبا

فأصبح من المتعين الرد ليس لأن الشيخ رحمه الله فتاواه غير معروفة أو محصورة في أناس دون غيرهم

بل لئلا تنطلي تلبيسات الشيخ العبيكان على كثير ممن يشاهد القنوات ويقرأ الصحف

ولما للشيخ من مكانة وقبول عند الناس ، أورد هذه المناقشة

التي أغفلها الشيخ العبيكان للأسف

أترككم مع المناقشة في هذا الموضوع الهام :

الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك :
مسألة هاللي تعم بها البلوى وتفاقم أمرها مسألة الذهاب للسحرة لحل السحر

الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : لا يجوز منكر
البراك : والذي في الروض او الزاد

عبدالمحسن العبيكان : في الروض

ابن باز : إن كان قاله فهو غلط

العبيكان : ذكره نص الإمام أحمد على هذا
البراك : نص على ايش ؟
العبيكان : على الجواز
البراك : الإمام أحمد !

العبيكان : وسعيد ابن المسيب

ابتسم الشيخ ابن باز وقال :سعيد بن المسيب و كلامهم مطلق

البراك : كلامهم مجمل

ابن باز : النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سئل عن النشرة قال هي من عمل الشيطان
العبيكان : وقول عائشة ألا تنشرت !
ابن باز : تنشر بغير السحر
العبيكان : قوله ولا أحب أن اثير على أحد من الناس شئ
ابن باز : ( كلام غير واضح بسبب تداخل سؤال الشيخ البراك...) .. لبيد بن الأعصم
البراك مداخلا : هل يجوز ان تعرض عليه عائشة أن يتنشر بعمل ساحر
ابن باز : لا ما يمكن 
البراك : هذا أعتقد أنه ممتنع في شأن في جناب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
ابن باز : ليس منا من سحر ومن سحر له الحديث 
البراك : عفا الله عنك

ابن باز : وإذا كان الكاهن لا يؤتى فالساحر من باب أولى
الكاهن والعراف لا يؤتى  ن من أتى عرافا لم تقبل منه صلاة أربعين ليلة كيف بالساحر الذي يعبد الجن والشياطين


البراك : عفا الله عنك يحتجون بالضرورة يقولون ضااروورة ( قالها ممدودة جدا تهكما )
ابن باز: الدواء مهوب ضرورة ، مهوب ضرورة ،  العلاج مهوب ضرورة العلاج طب ، العلاج سنة مستحب 


العبيكان : بعض السحر معاد يصلي ومعاد

البراك مداخلا : أشبه بالمجنون

العبيكان : ضرورة أقصى من ضرورة الجوع وضرورة العطش ومعاد يصلي صلاة ومعاد ومعاد واصبح ينفر من أهله
البراك : ولا هو محقق ، عفا الله عنك  الحل ، كثير منهم يذهب للسحرة ولا يخرج بنتيجة ويبوء بالإثم
ابن باز : لا وبعضهم وساوس وأشياء يتخيلها مهيب سحر يُبتلى بلعب الشيطان ، وساوس الشيطان
الفريان : أوهام
العبيكان : بعض السحرة يسحرونه عشان يدفع لهم دراهم دايمه !
ابن باز : مهوب بعيد ، ما يؤمنون نسأل الله العافية
العبيكان : هذا يحصل في المغرب وفي ... (غير واضح )
ابن باز : أنا أعتقد أن أكثرها كلها وساوس وأوهام ووساوس شيطان ونقول لهم دائما استعملوا ما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سُحر قل هو الله احد والمعوذتين ، ما تعوذ متعوذ بمثلهما ، ثلاث مرات عند النوم يقرأ في كفيه ويمسح على وجهه وصدره ثلاث مرات ويزول عنه البلاء
العبيكان : لكن السحر أحسن الله إليك انتشر كثير حتى ينطق الجن على ألسنتهم
ابن باز : هذا مهوب سحر هذا مس من الجن
العبيكان : ايه بس مربوط بس
ابن باز : يدعي هذا يكذب ، كذاب هو كذاب هو الجن اذا قال مربوط كذاب هو
البراك : احسن الله إليك الله يحفظك والله يلعبون على هالمقرئين ذولا

ابن باز :لو يصمّل عليه يقول اما ان تخرج والا قتلتك ، لا بد يكون عندهم قوة مثل ما كان عند الشيخ قوة تقي الدين رحمه الله توعده أنه سوف يفعل ويفعل ، لكن على بصيرة ، بعض الناس يضرب على غير بصيرة

انتهى المقصود من النقاش ( نهاية الوجه أ من شريط عقيقة عبدالعزيز )

----------


## محمد العويند

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لكن اخي الكريم  

القول بفك السحر بالسحر  ليس مقصورا  على العبيكان 

وانما  هو  لأبن تيمية  رحمه الله 

وسمعنا  نحن اهل القصيم  ان الشيخ  ابن  عثيمين  رحمه الله  يفتي  لمن  عجز عن فك السحر  بفكه  بالسحر  

لكن فتواه  سرية  ويرجعها  لشيخ الأسلام 

اقصد من سرية  انه  لا يفتي لكل  احد وإنما  لبعض الأشخاص وعلى انفراد

----------


## محب العلم

محمد العويند
مازلنا نردد ونقول اين براهينكم على ان ابن باز قال بهذا.
وأقول اين الدليل على ان العثيمين قالها، وشيخ الإسلام ايضاً.
أصبح علماء السنة لكم مرماً تصوبون إليهم سهام الكذب.

----------


## محمد العويند

> أصبح علماء السنة لكم مرماً تصوبون إليهم سهام الكذب.


ماذا  تقصد من نحن

----------


## الحمادي

> محمد العويند
> مازلنا نردد ونقول اين براهينكم على ان ابن باز قال بهذا.
> وأقول اين الدليل على ان العثيمين قالها، وشيخ الإسلام ايضاً.
> أصبح علماء السنة لكم مرماً تصوبون إليهم سهام الكذب.



رفقاً بارك الله فيك
أليس هناك احتمال آخر سوى الكذب!
قد يكون الأخ واهماً، والوهم في نسبة الأقوال يقع كثيراً
وقد يكون مخطئاً في فهمه لكلام ذلك العالم
فلا ينبغي التعجل باتهام إخوانك بالكذب


وأنتهز هذه الفرصة للترحيب بأخينا الفاضل عبدالله المحمد نفع الله به
فمرحباً به في المجلس العلمي

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الأخ عبدالله : جزيت خيرًا ..
هذه المناقسة هل هي في شريط عندكم أو موجود بالأسواق ؟

----------


## عبدالله المحمد

وإياك ، بل هي موجودة بالتسجيلات وخاصة القديمة 

وللأسف الان تجد تسجيلات ضخمة في المبنى والديكور

ولا تجد ركنا للشيخ بل دخلت بعضها فلم أجد شريطا واحدا للشيخ رحمه الله

===========

وهي أصلها عقيقة للشيخ بدر المشاري وسمى ولده عبدالعزيز ودعى إليها العلماء وعلى رأسهم الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

.


أهلا بالأخ عبد الله المحمد وجزاه الله خيرا على نقله . 





> القول بفك السحر بالسحر  ليس مقصورا  على العبيكان 
> وانما  هو  لأبن تيمية  رحمه الله


المصدر بارك الله فيك .

من يعرف الشيخ العلامة ابن باز وحضر دروسه ومجالسه = لا يخطر في باله ولا خاطر أن قول العبيكان صحيح بل لا شك في بطلانه ونكارته .
ورأي الشيخ معروف مشهور قرره عشرات السنين، ومما يدل على بطلانه أن العبيكان لم يأت به إلا الآن .

----------


## محب العلم

أخي الحمادي
وفقك الله أخي الكريم، يعلم الله أني أحبكم، وأحب المشايخ، وطلاب العلم القائمين على هذا المجلس المبارك.
أخي الكريم، نحسن الظن بإخواننا في الله هذا مطلب، وهو ما أُمرنا به، ولكن بالله قل لي كيف نحسن الظن بشخص كذَّبَ، بل وكِذْْبُه واضح ومفضوح، بل كشف الله كذبه أمام الناس في قناة فضائية،ووالله ما زلت أقول وأعيد وأزيد - العبيكان يكذب على شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله - والذين طالبناهم أن يأتوا بدليل على أن العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى قال بهذا،لم يأتُوا بشيءَ إلى الآن بل نسبوا لشيخ الإسلام ما نسبوه للشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين، والحجة التي تمسكوا بها و القشة التي كسرت ظهورهم هي كلمة - هذا ما يفتي به للخاصة - قلت: لله العجب !
أوَما عرف المشايخ هؤلاء إلا أنتم، ولا يجلس معهم في جلسات خاصة إلا انتم؟
 فأصبحت فتاواهم عندكم على نسق من قالوا: الخاصة وخاصة الخاصة والعامة.
أي لعب بالعقول كهذا الذي نسمع ونقرأ؟
بالله ترفعوا عن الحمق الذي تقعون فيه باستمرار كفى سقوطاً وتهاوياً في السقوط يا قوم.
رسالة إلى الناصح الصادق، اتق الله تعالى، وأعلم أن العبيكان لا ينفعك أمام الله، ولن ينفعك أمام الله إلا عملك وما قدمت، وأنت تقيس الدين وعلومه على عقلك، فلم توافقه؟
فأعلم أن عقلك به شيء؛ لأن - العقل السليم لا يخالف النقل الصريح - هذا ما عليه أهل الحق.
أخي الحمادي، أليس الله أمر بالحجة والبرهان، فأين الحجة والبرهان التي طالبناها منهم، وأين الحق الذي يدعونه؟
أخي الحمادي، المسألة ليست: ما قول المحدثين في قبول رواية الثقة الذي شذ بروايته عن الثقات؟
الكلام في كذب العبيكان على الشيخ ابن باز، فهذا الرجل قد افتضح أمره وذهبت عدالته منذ سنين، ولزلا أنه أتخذ الفضائيات له مقعداً ينشر ما لديه من مصائب، متوكئاًً على الشيخ ابن باز وغيره من الأموات، لما كتبنا هذا البيان، ولتركناه في غيه يتخبط لوحده، ولكن لما نشر واستمر ولم يقبل النصح، ولا الردع، وجب علينا تبيين ما لديه من أمور يشيب لهولها الغلمان، والله المستعان.

----------


## خالد العامري

> وللأسف الان تجد تسجيلات ضخمة في المبنى والديكور
> ولا تجد ركنا للشيخ بل دخلت بعضها فلم أجد شريطا واحدا للشيخ رحمه الله


جزاك الله خيراً، وهذا واقع للأسف الشديد. 

وجزاك الله خيراً على النقل المفيد أعلاه.

----------


## الحمادي

> أخي الحمادي
> وفقك الله أخي الكريم، يعلم الله أني أحبكم، وأحب المشايخ، وطلاب العلم القائمين على هذا المجلس المبارك.



أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه
وأسأل الله أن يجمعني وإياك وجميع الأحباب في جنة عدن




> أخي الحمادي، المسألة ليست: ما قول المحدثين في قبول رواية الثقة الذي شذ بروايته عن الثقات؟ الكلام في كذب العبيكان على الشيخ ابن باز، فهذا الرجل قد افتضح أمره وذهبت عدالته منذ سنين، ولزلا أنه أتخذ الفضائيات له مقعداً ينشر ما لديه من مصائب، متوكئاًً على الشيخ ابن باز وغيره من الأموات، لما كتبنا هذا البيان، ولتركناه في غيه يتخبط لوحده، ولكن لما نشر واستمر ولم يقبل النصح، ولا الردع، وجب علينا تبيين ما لديه من أمور يشيب لهولها الغلمان، والله المستعان.



أخي الحبيب:
اتهام الشخص بالكذب يسير، ويحسنه كلُّ أحد، فما أيسرَ أن يُقالَ لشخص إنه كاذب
ولكن الشأن في إثبات هذا الكذب، وفي إقناع القرَّاء والمتابعين بأنَّ هذه الفتوى كذب

أنا لا شك عندي في بطلان هذه الفتوى، ولكني أسلك السبيلَ العلميَّ لمحاجَّة الطرف الذي 
يدعي صدقَ هذه الفتوى لا أكثر
وهذا الإقناع لابد أن يقوم على أساس علمي لا على اتهامات هشَّة

أما الحكم بكذب الشيخ العبيكان فلا أستطيع الجزمَ به، فإن هذا له توابعه أمام الله وأمام الناس
ولكن أقول: لعله وهم، أو فهم عن الشيخ ابن باز خطأً

وأرجو منك أخي محبَّ العلم أن تسلك طريق أهل العلم في المحاورة، وأن تتأنى في كيل الاتهامات مهما
بلغ يقينك بصحتها، فإن اليقينَ الذي ظهر لكَ في قضية ما قد يكون باطلاً -أو مشكوكاً فيه- عند غيرك

ومن أعزِّ صفات المؤمنين الخلقيَّة (حفظ اللسان)

ولي عودةٌ -بمشيئة الله- بعد العاشرة مساء

----------


## الناصح الصادق

> لم يخب ظني فيك منذ حاورتك أول مرة
> لا بأس؛ اذكر بارك الله فيك تلك القرائن مع توثيق ما تذكر من كلام الأئمة النقاد
> ثم تطبيق ما تذكر على كلام العبيكان


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

القرائن سبق و أن ذكرتها فيما يخص مسألة العبيكان

و أما غير مسألة العبيكان فكل حالة و قرائنها

و لا أعلم عالما أطلق  تلك القاعدة في كلّ شيء 

فإن كنت تعلم فأعطنا مثال واحد يشبه مسألة العبيكان هذه مع كلام العلماء القدامى الذين أصلوا هذه القاعدة؟

و على الأقل الشيخ العبيكان لا يوافقك فيما تذهب إليه 

و قد سبق لي و أن بينت لماذا لا يصلح تطبيق هذه القاعدة هنا 

و أعط مثال : 




> أنا شخصيا كانت عندي أراء يعرفها كثير من يلازمني كثيرا إلا أنّه في بعض الأحيان أتراجع عن بعض تلك الأراء أمام شخص ليس ممن يلازمي لإقتناعي بأدلّة أخرى لم تظهر لي من قبل ثم أنسى الأمر
> 
> و بعد مدّة يأتي شخص و يقول لي هل قلت هذا القول فيسارع كثير ممن يلازمني كثيرا في ردّ هذا القول عني و لكن لما أرى هذا أبيّن
> 
> فماذا لو توفيت قبل أن أبين ؟!


فالذي يظهر لي و الله أعلم أنّ تكذيب ما نسبه العبيكان لعبد العزيز بن باز على حسب المنهج الذي سلك في هذا الموضوع و في مشاركات الإخوة غير صحيح

و لم يقدم حتى الآن الإخوة دليل واضح على بطلان دعوى العبيكان هذه حسب ما أنا أراه

و لم أعلم و لا أحد من العلماء القدامى طبّق القاعدة المشار إليها في مشاركات الإخوة على مثل حادثة العبيكان هذه

و الله أعلم

و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّ وجل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الحمادي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> القرائن سبق و أن ذكرتها فيما يخص مسألة العبيكان
> و أما غير مسألة العبيكان فكل حالة و قرائنها
> و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّ وجل
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عذراً، تحمَّلني بارك الله فيك
أريد منك القرائن في تصرفات الأئمة النقاد أولاً
ثم تطبيقها على مسألتنا ثانياً
وأعتذر لإزعاجك بطلب إعادة ذكرها ثانيةً، رغبة في استمرار الحوار ما دمتَ من الراغبين 
في الحق المحبين له

وسأعود -بمشيئة الله-بعد سويعات لمتابعة الحوار معك

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




> أريد منك القرائن في تصرفات الأئمة النقاد أولاً


ما تطلبه مني خارج عن محلّ هذه المسألة بالنسبة لي فأنا لا أرى هذه القاعدة صالحة هنا و أعتبر الحديث عنها هنا خروج عن الموضوع و من يدخلها هو من عليه أن يثبت لماذا هي داخلة و قد بينت ذلك بما ذكرته و بالمثال الواقعي الذي و ضعته و أنّ العقل يجوز ما ذكرت و أنّ الأصل في خبر الثقة القبول فلست بحاجة لذكر تصرفات الأئمة النقاد في تلك القاعدة كي لا يتشت الموضوع. و ما ذكرته أنا أولى بالرّد عليه قبل السؤال الذي سألت

و مع ذلك سأنقل لك مستقبلا مثال - إن شاء الله - بعد أن أرى أنّ الأمر يقتضيه فلا أريد أن أشتت الموضوع *فهناك أطروحات قد طرحتها لم يرد عليها إلى الآن* و إلى حينها فقد سبق لي و أن سألت عن بعض ما أوردته أنت و لم تجب بحجّة أنّ الموضوع غير هذا 

و بما أنّك أنت من تطبق هذه القاعدة : (عدم قبول مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه أو أكثر عدداً)
في مسألة رد ما يدّعيه العبيكان هنا و مع سؤالك التالي لي : 



> عدم قبول مخالفة الثقة لمن هو أوثق منه أو أكثر عدداً)
> فهل لك أن تفيدني في هذه المسألة تحديداً -وهي لبُّ مسألتنا- بمخالفٍ من الأئمة المتقدمين 
> الذين أصَّلوا لهذا العلم؟


و الذي بينت لك فيه بأني لست مخالفا لهذه القاعدة في إطارها

و لكن مخالف لتطبيقها خارج عن إطارها

و بما أنّك تركز بقولك : "مخالفٍ من الأئمة المتقدمين"

فمن الأدب قبل أن تسألني أن تجيب على أسئلتي أولا لأنّه لدي أسئلة لم تجب عنها قبل أن تسأل؟

فأرجو أن تجيب على هذا السؤال قبل أن تسألني سؤالك السابق و الذي سبق و أن وضعته:




> فإن كنت تعلم فأعطنا مثال واحد يشبه مسألة العبيكان هذه من كلام العلماء القدامى الذين أصلوا هذه القاعدة؟


و بإختصار أنا أرى أنّه من الخطأ تطبيق هذه القاعدة هنا و دليلي في ذلك سبق و ضعه مع تقديمي لمثال واقعي 

و بما أنّك أنت من تستدل بهذه القاعدة فعليك لردّ مذهبي ما يلي :
- الردّ على مثالي الواقعي الذي وضعته و على ما يجوزه العقل فيما ذكرت سابقا
- مع تقديم مثال من كلام العلماء القدامى في تطبيق تلك القاعدة في مثل ما يشبه مسألة العبيكان هذه.

فأعذرني على هذا الأسلوب و لكنك : 

- أنت من قال أولا ما يلي :




> لم يخب ظني فيك منذ حاورتك أول مرة


 فما الطريقة  التي تريد أن أحاورك بها؟!

- و تتهرب على الإجابة على ما سألت بحجّة الخروج عن الموضوع ثم تسألني أسئلة أنا أعتبرها خروج عن الموضوع ؟!

ثم تطلبي مني أن أتحملك فيا أخي أنا سأعاملك بالمثل فأرجو أن تتحملني أنت أيضا

و الله أعلم

و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّوجل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بقيت مسألة وهم العبيكان في ما ينسبه لعبد العزيز بن باز 

أو عدم فهمه لكلام عبد العزيز بن باز 

فأقول : الأصل عدم ذلك فالشيخ عبد العزيز العبيكان عالم وثقه علماء يفهم الكلام العربي و يفهم كلام العلماء

و لا يمكن أن نترك الأصل لإحتمال لا دليل عليه و إلا للزم من ذلك ردّ كثير من الأخبار بغير حقّ


تنبيه : قد يتعجب بعض الإخوة خصوصا المتدينين الجدد لماذا الإهتمام بهذا الموضوع فأقول :  كثير من الناس يريد أن يستغل قول العبيكان هذا مطيّة للطعن في الشيخ أو في عدالته لأنّ الشيخ العبيكان قد زلزل أركان كثير من المنحرفين

- و أيضا هذا الموضوع مهم لأنّه تندرج تحته قواعد لها إرتباط بالرواية  فتحرير هذه القواعد هنا جيّد

اقتضى هذا التنبيه مراعاة أحوال من يشاهد هذا الموضوع

و الله أعلم

و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا وتبارك الله عزّ وجل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## هيا

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسال الله ان ينفعنا بالعلم التافع والعمل الصالح
ويرزقنا الاخلاص في القول والعمل 
آمييييييييييييي  يييين
هذا رابط  موقع فضيلة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله 
وقد قمت بعمل بحث عن مقالات عن السحر وفتواي لفضيلته 
تفضلوا على هالرابط  بارك الله فيكم
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/index.php?p...1=%C7%C8%CD%CB 




			
				الكلمات المراد البحث عنها : [ السحر ]
تم البحث في : العنوان والمحتوى 
عدد نتائج البحث : [ 44 ]
			
		

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## ابن المبارك

أخي الفاضل عبدالله المحمد وفقك الله عزوجل...
هل تستطيع أن تضع لنا الحوار الذي دار بين العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله والعلامة البراك حفظه الله والشيخ العبيكان وفقه الله للخير بملف صوتي .

----------


## الناصح الصادق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأخ (ابو عمر القرشي) لم أنتبه لردّك فقد كنت اعتبره اقتباس لكلامي

و أقول كتعليق على ما و أردته علي :

- بالنسبة لقولك : 




> نسبته الفتوى للشيخ باطلة من عدة وجوه ، منها :
> 
> - أنه اخبر بذلك بعد وفاة الشيخ ولم يجد من العلماء الثقات من يعضده بل اتفقوا على خلافه ، فاحتمال وهمه وارد ، واذا تطرق للدليل الإحتمال سقط به الإستدلال ، مع ان كلام الشيخ عبد العزيز لا يعد دليلاً الا اذا كان بدليل ،،
> 
> - أن الخبر كان في مسألة اتفق عليها علماء البلد وشذ عنهم العبيكان واحتج بادلته ورد عليه ومات الشيخ عبد العزيز ولم ينقل عنه احد في حياته ما يخالف ما عرف عنه مع كثرة طلبته واهتمام الشيخ بالتدوين لقطع السبيل على المفترين والواهمين خصوصاً في مثل هذه المسائل ، 
> 
> - أن ادلة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز ارجح وابين واظهر من ادلة العبيكان فكيف يرجع الشيخ لأدلة كان يعرفها مع كونها مرجوحة بأدلة صريحة ظاهرة ،
> 
> - أن دعوى العبيكان بأن كلام الشيخ فتوى معينة فهي ضده لا له ، كون المعين لا يعمم على الناس جوازه ولا ينشر بين الناس كفتوى عامة ، و الأعيان التي افتاها الشيخ عبدالعزيز مجاهيل لا يعتضد بهم ، هذا على فرض صحة نقل الشيخ العبيكان ،


بالنسبة لما يلي : "أنه اخبر بذلك بعد وفاة الشيخ ولم يجد من العلماء الثقات من يعضده بل اتفقوا على خلافه ، فاحتمال وهمه وارد ، واذا تطرق للدليل الإحتمال سقط به الإستدلال ، مع ان كلام الشيخ عبد العزيز لا يعد دليلاً الا اذا كان بدليل"

فأقول : صحيح يوجد هذا الإحتمال و لكن الأصل أنّ خبر الثقة مقبول فنبقى على الأصل و هو قبول خبر الثقة.

بالنسبة لقولك : "أن ادلة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز ارجح وابين واظهر من ادلة العبيكان فكيف يرجع الشيخ لأدلة كان يعرفها مع كونها مرجوحة بأدلة صريحة ظاهرة "

فأقول : و ربما اقتنع بها و رجع و ربما ما ينسبه إليه العبيكان كان قبل أن يفتي عبد العزيز بن باز بالحرمة و ربما أخطأ الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز و لم يحسن التعبير في فتوى من فتاواه فقرر ما لا يريد تقريره من غير قصد فإذا كانت كل هذه إحتمالات فلا يمكن بهذه الإحتمالات أن يرد قول العبيكان فيما يرويه عن عبد العزيز بن باز

بالنسبة لقولك : "أن الخبر كان في مسألة اتفق عليها علماء البلد وشذ عنهم العبيكان واحتج بادلته ورد عليه ومات الشيخ عبد العزيز ولم ينقل عنه احد في حياته ما يخالف ما عرف عنه مع كثرة طلبته واهتمام الشيخ بالتدوين لقطع السبيل على المفترين والواهمين خصوصاً في مثل هذه المسائل"

فأقول : يمكن للشخص يا أخي أن يعرف عنه قول و ينتشر بين من لا زمه و بين من لم يلازمه و يقول في أحوال خاصة بقول عكس ما كان يقرره إما عن خطأ أو عن تراجع في فتواه أو أو أو ثم يتوفى قبل أن يعرف قوله الثاني و ينتشر فإذا كان هذا الإحتمال موجود *فيبقى خبر الثقة الذي ينقل الخبر الغير معروف مقبول لأنّ هذا هو الأصل و لا يترك الإحتمال لأصل.*

و الله أعلم

و صلى الله على نبيّنا محمّد و سلّم تسليما كثيرا و تبارك الله عزّ و جل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الحمادي

يبدو لي أني متجاوبٌ معك إلى الغاية
وقد أجبتك عن تساؤلاتك، وإنما أعرضتُ عما ليسَ هو من صميم مسألتنا
لا هروباً من الجواب، فالجوابُ متوفر وقريب بحمد الله، ولكن لأني أعرفك بكثرة الكلام
وكثرة المراء، ومحاولة إيجاد المخارج التي تستطيع من خلالها الفرار، فأحببتُ حصرَ النقاش في النقطة
الجوهرية التي هي في صميم مسألتنا


ومع هذا أقول لك:
قاعدة ردِّ رواية الثقة إذا خالف من هم أوثق منه وأثبت= قاعدةٌ مجمعٌ عليها بين أئمة النقد
وكتب علوم الحديث في مبحث الشاذ تبيِّن هذا

ولإعمال العقل في نقد الأخبار -والذي سبق أن ذكرتَ أنه ركيزةٌ مهمة في التعامل معها- أقول:
نقل الشيخ العبيكان ينطبق على القاعدة المذكورة، فإنَّ الشيخ العبيكان وإن كان ثقة إلا أنه 
قد خالف من هم أحفظ منه، وأطول ملازمة للشيخ، وأكثر عدداً
بل خالف فتاوى الشيخ الصريحة المتوفرة في رسائل الشيخ وفتاويه
ومثل هذا النقل لا يتوقف علماء النقد في وصفه بالنكارة والبطلان
ولا يلزم من هذا كذب الشيخ العبيكان أو سقوط عدالته، فهذه مسألةٌ أخرى

وأما احتمال صدور هذه الفتوى من الشيخ، وأنه أسرَّ بها في أذن بعض الناس (كالعبيكان) فهذا
ممكن من حيث التجويز العقلي، ولكنه لا يصح الاستناد عليه
وقد أخبرتك بهذا سابقاً

والسبب في هذا أنَّ بابَ التجويز العقلي مرفوضٌ في نقد الأخبار
إذ يلزم منه قبول خبر الكذاب لاحتمال صدقه، ورد خبر الصدوق لاحتمال كذبه
وقد نص على هذا كله علماء الحديث، وبيَّنوه غاية البيان

ثم إنَّ الشيخ ابن باز يأتيه الكثير من الناس يومياً، بل لا يكاد يفارق الناسَ في حال يقظته إلا
عند قضاء حاجته، كما هو معلوم
فكيف لا يسرُّ بمثل هذه الفتوى إلا للعبيكان!!

علماً أن الشيخ قد سئل عن هذه المسألة تحديداً بحضور الشيخ العبيكان وشيخنا الشيخ البراك
وغيرهما فمنع منها، وأنكر القولَ بجوازها، كما نقله أخونا عبدالله المحمد في مشاركته رقم (41)


كلُّ هذا الكلام أخي الحبيب (الناصح الصادق) لإقناع القراء بوهاء كلامك
وليس لإقناعك أنتَ
فأنا أعلم جيداً أنك لن تقتنع، على الأقل فيما تُظهِر للناس
لأنك تحبُّ المماراة والجدال، ولأنَّ كثرةَ البيِّنات لا تزيدك إلا شغفاً بمزيد من الجدال
ويبدو أنَّ هذا الخلقَ أصبح سجيَّةً لك

فأمثالك لا فائدةَ تُرجَى من الحوار معه
بل من وراء هذا ضياعُ وقت من يحاورك ومن يتابع الحوار من طلاب العلم


ولذا أكرر ما قلته سابقاً:
لم يخب ظني فيك منذ أول مرة حاورتك فيها قبل أشهر، وأخبرتك حينها أني لن أحاورك
حفظاً للوقت

وقد ألحَّ بعض المشرفين في طردك من المجلس لهذه الصفة فيك، ولتعالمك وكثرة شذوذاتك
وقرار الطرد محلُّ اتفاق بين المشرفين، غير أنَّ بعضهم يؤكد على التعجيل بتنفيذ هذا القرار
ولذا أستسمحك في تنفيذه
سائلاً الله أن يصلح حالي وحالك، ناصحاً لنفسي وإياك بتقوى الله، وبالبعد عن الجدال
فقد روي أنه ما ضلَّ قومٌ بعد هدىً كانوا عليه إلا أوتوا الجدل

----------


## الخالدي

خيراً فعلت شيخي الحمادي في الأولى و الثانية .. جزاكم الله خيراً و غفر لأخينا و هداه ..

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الذين يجوزون حل السحر بالسحر للضرورة ، لا يجوزون أن يشرك الساعي في هذا الأمر بإن يسجد للشيطان أو يذبح له ، إنما صورة المسألة عندهم أن تدفع مالا للساحر وهو يقوم بحل السحر . ومسألة حل السحر بالسحر للضروة هي فرع من مبحث التدواي بالمحرمات ، وما هو ضابط المحرم الذي يمكن أن يفعل للتدواي ، فهل انقاذ النفس من التهلكة  يبيح ارتكاب الشرك ! لاشك أن هناك صور متفق عليها مثل صورة المكره بالقول و إما أن يقتل أو يقول الكفر ، فهذه صورة جائزة بالاتفاق ، واختلفوا في الإكراه بالفعل بإن يسجد للصنم أو نحوه لانقاذ نفسه من القتل قولان لأهل العلم  واختيار ابن تيمية أن الإكراه بالفعل كالإكراه بالقول .

أما بخصوص مسألتنا وهي نسبة هذه الفتوى للشيخ ابن باز ! فالذي يظهر أن هذا من أوهام الشيخ العبيكان لأنه سبق أن حصل نقاش بينه وقديم في هذه المسألة  ونسب هذا القول لابن عثيمين رحمه الله أنه كان يفتي سراً بجواز حل السحر بالسحر للضرورة ، ولو كانت عند الشيخ العبيكان فتوى لابن باز لذكرها في تلك الأيام ، وأما الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - فقد نسب له من غير واحد من طلاب العلم هذا القول فليس السند له  هو الشيخ العبيكان

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله المحمد

> علماً أن الشيخ قد سئل !  عن هذه المسألة تحديداً بحضور ! الشيخ العبيكان وشيخنا الشيخ البراك
> وغيرهما فمنع منها، وأنكر القولَ بجوازها، كما نقله أخونا عبدالله المحمد في مشاركته رقم (41)


عفوا شيخنا الكريم أرجو التأمل أكثر في المناقشة
فالسائل والمناقش هو العبيكان بنفسه بالإضافة إلى الشيخ البراك حفظه الله

ويتضح من النقاش أيضا لمن تأمل أن العبيكان يعتقد ذلك لكنه أتى به على طريقة السؤال والنقاش

لذا سأضع خط تحت أي نقاش ومداخلة للشيخ العبيكان توضيحا وتسهيلا للقارئ




> الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك :
> مسألة هاللي تعم بها البلوى وتفاقم أمرها مسألة الذهاب للسحرة لحل السحر
> الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : لا يجوز منكر
> البراك : والذي في الروض او الزاد
> عبدالمحسن العبيكان : *في الروض*
> ابن باز : إن كان قاله فهو غلط
> العبيكان : *ذكره نص الإمام أحمد على هذا*
> البراك : نص على ايش ؟
> العبيكان : *على الجواز*البراك : الإمام أحمد !
> ...


الأخ ابن المبارك هي موجودة معي مسجلة على الجوال
لكن بالجوال قليلا غير واضحة
وإذا شئتم أن أرفعها رفعتها

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

نقل أخونا الفاضل أبو لجين إبراهيم في الساحة عن سماحة المفتي هذا الكلام :

تكلم سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ مفتي عام المملكة حفظه الله بكلام عن من أجاز حل السحر بالسحر وذكر الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة وقال أنك بقولك بجواز حل السحر وأن المريض يلجأ إلى السحرة والكهنة فمعناه أننا أعطيناهم اعترافاً رسمياً ، وجعلناهم مصدر تقدير وتكريم ورضينا بهم وبشركهم وباطلهم بالذبح لغير الله ودعاء غير الله والاستغاثة بغير الله والالتجاء بغير الله ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( من أتى كاهنا فسأله عن شيء فصدقه لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين يوما ) ويقول (من أتى عرافا أو كاهنا فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم ) 

ثم قال : ليت شعري كيف يقولون بجواز حل السحر هل يريدون أن نأتي بالسحرة الكفرة الفجرة الظالمين ونجعلهم أطباء مختصين ونعطيهم وساماً ونجعل لهم تشجيعاً ومكاناً ، والله عز وجل يخبرنا بأنهم لا يفلحون أبدا ونبينا يخبرنا بقتلهم وخلفاءه الراشدين هكذا يعاملونهم فنحن إذا أبرزناهم وجعلناهم أطباء مختصين وعهدنا إليهم بحل السحر فمعنا أننا راضون بأقوالهم راضون بأفعالهم راضون بتصرفاتهم الخاطئة ونحن نبرأ إلى الله منهم ومن حالهم وماهم عليه ، وهؤلاء الذين يروجون هذا الباطل وينسبونه إلى مشائخ المسلمين كذباً وزوراً وبهتاناً هؤلاء افتروا الكذب على الله والله يقول : ( إِنَّمَا يَفْتَرِي الْكَذِبَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ) 

شيخنا بن باز سمعناه وقرأنا مسائله لا يجيز حل السحر وينكر ذلك إنكاراً كلياً ، فالذي ينسب عنه خلاف ذلك فقد كذب وافترى عليه وقال عليه ما يبرؤه الله منه .
وهكذا مشائخ المسلمين وأئمة الهدى فليتق المسلمون ربهم فيما يقولون وليتأملوا مآلات ما قالوا والنتائج المترتبة على ماقالوا ليعلموا أن قولهم قول باطل وقول خاطئ وقول لا يقره شرع ولا دين ولكن الأهواء تعصف ببعض الناس وصدق الله : ( أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً فَمَن يَهْدِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ اللَّهِ أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ )

http://82.96.75.104/sahat?23@12.w7W8...%40w7W8fs2PyTp

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللّهُ خيرًا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

سألت الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك حفظه الله ورعاه اليوم وهو من طلاب العلامة ابن باز وبدأت ملازمته له في عام 1369هـ واستمر قريبا منه إلى وفاة العلامة ابن باز عام 1420هـ يعني أكثر من خمسين سنة . 

أقول سألته (عن مَن) نسب إلى الشيخ ابن باز أنه أجاز فك السحر بالسحر : فقال : كَذِبٌ .

----------


## ابن المبارك

> سألت الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك حفظه الله ورعاه اليوم وهو من طلاب العلامة ابن باز وبدأت ملازمته له في عام 1369هـ واستمر قريبا منه إلى وفاة العلامة ابن باز عام 1420هـ يعني أكثر من خمسين سنة . 
> أقول سألته (عن مَن) نسب إلى الشيخ ابن باز أنه أجاز فك السحر بالسحر : فقال : كَذِبٌ .


بارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل على هذه الإضافة المهمة

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

-

الشيخ ابن باز يغلب عليه اللين 

والشيخ العبيكان يغلب عليه الإلحاح 

فلعل العبيكان الح على الشيخ فسكت ، فاحتج العبيكان بسكوته وعده سكوت اقرار وموافقه !

بارك الله في الجميع 

،،،

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> -
> الشيخ ابن باز يغلب عليه اللين 
> والشيخ العبيكان يغلب عليه الإلحاح 
> فلعل العبيكان الح على الشيخ فسكت ، فاحتج العبيكان بسكوته وعده سكوت اقرار وموافقه !
> بارك الله في الجميع 
> ،،،


في المقطع الذي نشره الفاضل عبد الله المحمد إلحاج ومحاولة لإخراج فتوى من الشيخ بالجواز ولكن هيهات .
ثم إنه يشكل على تخريجكم أخي الكريم : 



> كانت هناك مداخلة للشيخ العبيكان حول فك السحر بالسحر (وفتواه معروفة ) لكن الصدمة كانت عندما قال أن الشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز ابن باز رحمه الله كان يقول بفك السحر بالسحر ولكن بفتاوي خاصة لبعض الشيوخ وقال أن عنده الأدلة لأثبات هذا الكلام ..

----------


## عبدالله المحمد

تركت الجهاز مفتوحا ورأيت فجأة هذه المشاركة




> -
> الشيخ ابن باز يغلب عليه اللين 
> والشيخ العبيكان يغلب عليه الإلحاح 
> فلعل العبيكان الح على الشيخ فسكت ، فاحتج العبيكان بسكوته وعده سكوت اقرار وموافقه !
> بارك الله في الجميع 
> ،،،


ابن باز رحمه الله يغلب عليه لين مع فطنة فتنبه !
والشيخ لم يسكت رحمه الله بل قد بين ما يدين الله به للشيخ البراك

وهو السائل عن الضرورة

وأجاب المناقش العبيكان عن النشرة والمراد بها وأجاب عن عزوه لها في الروض

بأن إن "كان قاله فهو غلط "

وأجاب :" ليس منا من سحر ومن سحر له"

وعن " سعيد بن المسيب وأن كلامه مطلق "
وحديث لما سئل عن النشرة" هي من عمل الشيطان"
ووو ...الخ
وغير ذلك تبيانا لما عرضه العبيكان من استشكال !
أبعد هذا يقال سكوت !

عجبا والله 

والشيخ أراد فوق هذا أن يوضح للعبيكان بأن أكثرهم وساوس

عندها " دق العبيكان ريوس " وقال :"بعض السحرة يسحرونه عشان يدفع لهم دراهم دايمه !"

فمن الذي لان الآن ، لينه الشيخ بقال الله قال رسوله

فلما سمع الشيخ منه ذلك

ماذا قال ! : (أنا أعتقد أن أكثرها كلها وساوس وأوهام ووساوس شيطان ونقول لهم دائما استعملوا ما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سُحر قل هو الله احد والمعوذتين ، ما تعوذ متعوذ بمثلهما ، ثلاث مرات عند النوم يقرأ في كفيه ويمسح على وجهه وصدره ثلاث مرات ويزول عنه البلاء)


نصح من ابتلي بذلك بالرقية " إشارة إلى عدم التعلق بالذهاب للسحرة للعلاج ضرورة ، فأفاده ثلاث فوائد أولا مفهوم النشرة وعدم جواز حل السحر بسحر
ثانيا أن أكثرهم وساوس وأوهام لما رآه يكرر معاد ومعاد !

ثالثا نصحه بمن ابتلي بذلك بأن يرقي نفسه بالرقية وليس بالسحر والعياذ بالله "

----------


## عبدالله المحمد

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

سئل الشيخ صالح الفوزان :

س : أحسنَ الله إليكم صاحب الفضيلة وهذا سؤال  وقد تكرر -يقول أحدها هناك من يقول أن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله كان يفتي قبل موته على أن حاطب بن أبي بلتعة قد وقع في الكفر بعمله وينشر ذلك بين الناس فهل هذا القول صحيح عن الشيخ ابن باز وماحكم نقله وإشاعته ؟

الشيخ صالح الفوزان : برّأ الله الشيخ ابن باز ونزهه عن هذا الكلام الخبيث 
هذا يكذب على الشيخ ابن باز 
ونحن خالطنا الشيخ ابن باز وعملنا معه وجالسناه إلى آخر لحظة وهو على فراش الموت ولا سمعنا منه هذا الكلام ولا يمكن يصدر هذا من الشيخ بن باز أبدا 
ولكن هذا كذاب ودجال ، نعم
الشيخ توفي وعالم أنه ماهو برادٍ عليه فراح يكذب عليه ، نعم  
شرح كتاب شرح السنة 
للشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله
صفحة الدرس في البث المباشر وقت السؤال في الشريط الساعة الأولى وتسع دقائق و47 ثانية
http://www.liveislam.net/browsearchi...?sid=&id=31574


والذي لا إله إلا هو لم يساورني أدنى شك بأن فتوى العبيكان ونسبته للشيخ ابن باز كذب وناقلها أول من يعرف ذلك

وفتياه هذه قد يخرج بها بأي مخرج كأن يقول افتاني الشيخ ولم يكن معنا أحد والمسألة بها ضرورة وإذا قال أن معه شيوخ فلا أستبعد أن يكونوا ميتين ، ومع ذلك فلن  يقبل منه فجميع الأدلة والقرائن وطلاب الشيخ بخلافه ، لكن أقول قد يقول أنه أفتاه سرا ولم يكن معه أحد وهذه مسألة ضرورة وو ..

والسؤال إن كانت هذه ضرورة فهل نسبته الفتوى للشيخ بجواز الطبل ضرورة أيضا

هل التطبيل ضرورة يتعين أن يخفيها الشيخ ابن باز ويسرها للعبيكان !

فليس في اي من فتاويه تجويز هذا الأمر بل إن الشيخ لا يجيز ضرب الدف للرجال مطلقا فضلا عن الطبل الذي صرح بتحريمه في كثير من فتاويه ودروسه

يقول الشيخ العبيكان أن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله سأله هو عن الطبل والعرضة فأجابه ابن باز بأن : الأصل الحل ! وطلب من العبيكان أن ينظر في صحة سند حديث يبيح الطبل ! 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

الحمد لله الذي عافانا مما ابتلاه به وفضلنا على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلا

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

> في المقطع الذي نشره الفاضل عبد الله المحمد إلحاج ومحاولة لإخراج فتوى من الشيخ بالجواز ولكن هيهات .
> ثم إنه يشكل على تخريجكم أخي الكريم :


لم اقصد أن يكون نقاشه مع الشيخ في هذا المقطع بل قد يكون في جلسة مفردة و كره الشيخ الجدل فيها لعلمه باصرار الشيخ العبيكان ، اقول قد يكون وإن كان يغلب على ظني امر آخر ، وأما ذكره بأن الفتوى خاصة فقد يكون كلامه بأن الفتوى خاصة على نفسه وما دار بينه وبين الشيخ و قال ذلك نصرة لقوله ! ، واعتبر سكوت الشيخ في تلك الجلسة المفردة سكوت موافقة ،،

أما انه يقصد الكذب المحض بلا شبهه فالله اعلم 

حفظكم الله وبارك فيكم

،،

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

> تركت الجهاز مفتوحا ورأيت فجأة هذه المشاركة
> ابن باز رحمه الله يغلب عليه لين مع فطنة فتنبه !
> والشيخ لم يسكت رحمه الله بل قد بين ما يدين الله به للشيخ البراك
> وهو السائل عن الضرورة
> وأجاب المناقش العبيكان عن النشرة والمراد بها وأجاب عن عزوه لها في الروض
> بأن إن "كان قاله فهو غلط "
> وأجاب :" ليس منا من سحر ومن سحر له"
> وعن " سعيد بن المسيب وأن كلامه مطلق "
> وحديث لما سئل عن النشرة" هي من عمل الشيطان"
> ...


كلامي حول ما قد يظنه العبيكان 

أما انا فلا اقر بأن كل سكوت هو سكوت اقرار وموافقة 

حفظكم الله 

،،

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

> وأنا أقول هذا عند محدثي جزر الواق واق .....العبيكان
> .[/center][/b]


اخي العزيز محب العلم ..
لا تجعل الخلاف يخرجك من مكانتك كطالب علم وانت محب العلم 
فذه نصيحة لي اولا ولجميع اخواني 
اذا وجدت ضيق في الصدر بسبب خلاف ما 
فانصح ان تترك الحاسب الالي حتى ترجع الى هدوئك , ومن ثم اكتب ما ترضى ان يرد عليك بالمثل 
هذا اذا انت تعتقد انت الطبيب وانا المريض وتستخدم معي الاسلوب المنفر والمهيج المنرفز .. فمن دونك فحدث ولا حرج

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

> وهدى الله العبيكان الذي كثرت شواذه . وآخرها إباحة الاختلاط في الغرف التجارية !


*بارك الله في الشيخ سليمان الخراشي 

ومقولتك هذه  .. ذكرتني بقول الصحابي الجليل سفيان بن حرب رضي الله عنه قبل اسلامه 

‏أن ‏ ‏هرقل ‏ ‏أرسل إليه في ‏ ‏ركب ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏قريش ‏ ‏وكانوا تجارا ‏ ‏بالشأم ‏ ‏في المدة التي كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ماد ‏ ‏فيها ‏ ‏أبا سفيان ‏ ‏وكفار ‏ ‏قريش ‏ ‏فأتوه وهم ‏ ‏بإيلياء .........

 (هرقل ) قال فهل يغدر 

قلت لا ونحن منه في مدة لا ندري ما هو فاعل فيها قال ولم تمكني كلمة أدخل فيها شيئا  غير هذه الكلمة 


*

----------


## عبدالله المحمد

> كلامي حول ما قد يظنه العبيكان 
> أما انا فلا اقر بأن كل سكوت هو سكوت اقرار وموافقة 
> حفظكم الله 
> ،،


وإياكم أخي الكريم ..

أين موضع السكوت الذي ظننت أن العبيكان قد يكون توهم بأنه موافقة ؟

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

وبارك فيك أخي الهاشمي ..
ولا أدري هل ماذكرته مدح أو ذم !
لابد من التذكير بشذوذات العبيكان لأنها تجاوزت حدها ، فإن كانت تُعجبك فلعلك تُنافح عنها بوضوح .

----------


## ياسين بن محمد القرشي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


(((يمنع الكلام في الأعضاء، والخروج عن أصل الموضوع)))


الأخ الحمادي بالنسبة لهذه القاعدة : "قاعدة ردِّ رواية الثقة إذا خالف من هم أوثق منه وأثبت"

فأقول : لعلها لا تطبق هنا لما يلي :

- المثبت مقدّم على النافي كما قرر ذلك العلماء، لأنّ المثبت معه زيادة علم. و النافي مهما تكن ملازمته لمن يروي عنه فتوجد أوقات لا يلازمه فيها و قد نفت عائشة رضيّ الله عنه أمور عن النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أثبتها غيره و مع ذلك نجد العلماء لم يردوا خبر من أثبت بدعوى أنّ عائشة نفت.  
- العلماء قد قرروا بأنّ حديث الآحاد ينسخ المتواتر و يخصص عمومه و العكس. و معلوم بأنّ النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قد نقلت لنا عنه العديد من الأحاديث بالتواتر ممن لازمه من الصحابة و مع ذلك نجد العلماء يخصصون تلك الأحاديث المتواترة بأحاديث آحاد و كذا يدّعون نسخ المتواتر بالآحاد في أحاديث النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلّم. و تفصيل هذا في كتب أصول الفقه

فما رأيك ؟ إذ أنّ الذي يظهر لي أنّ القاعدة التي أشرت إليها تطبق في الخبر الذي و رد عن نفس الشخص في نفس الزمان أما إذا وجد إحتمال اختلاف في زمان الخبرين فالأمر مختلف إذ إنّ مخالفة الثقة في هذه الحالة لمن هو أوثق منه ليست مخالفة من جميع الوجوه.

هذا مع التنبيه أنّ النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كانت مجالسه عامرة مثل الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز و مع ذلك لم يرد علماء أحاديث آحاد تخالف أحاديث كثير ممن لازم النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلّم كمسألة الحديث الذي فيه نهي عن صيام يوم السبت و غيرها من الأحاديث.

فالذي يظهر لي أنّ الناصح الصادق أصاب فيما ذكره فما ذكره له حظ من النظر

----------


## الحمادي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> (((يمنع الكلام في الأعضاء، والخروج عن أصل الموضوع)))
> 
> الأخ الحمادي بالنسبة لهذه القاعدة : "قاعدة ردِّ رواية الثقة إذا خالف من هم أوثق منه وأثبت"
> فأقول : لعلها لا تطبق هنا لما يلي :
> - المثبت مقدّم على النافي كما قرر ذلك العلماء، لأنّ المثبت معه زيادة علم. و النافي مهما تكن ملازمته لمن يروي عنه فتوجد أوقات لا يلازمه فيها و قد نفت عائشة رضيّ الله عنه أمور عن النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أثبتها غيره و مع ذلك نجد العلماء لم يردوا خبر من أثبت بدعوى أنّ عائشة نفت.  
> - العلماء قد قرروا بأنّ حديث الآحاد ينسخ المتواتر و يخصص عمومه و العكس. و معلوم بأنّ النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قد نقلت لنا عنه العديد من الأحاديث بالتواتر ممن لازمه من الصحابة و مع ذلك نجد العلماء يخصصون تلك الأحاديث المتواترة بأحاديث آحاد و كذا يدّعون نسخ المتواتر بالآحاد في أحاديث النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلّم. و تفصيل هذا في كتب أصول الفقه
> فما رأيك ؟ إذ أنّ الذي يظهر لي أنّ القاعدة التي أشرت إليها تطبق في الخبر الذي و رد عن نفس الشخص في نفس الزمان أما إذا وجد إحتمال اختلاف في زمان الخبرين فالأمر مختلف إذ إنّ مخالفة الثقة في هذه الحالة لمن هو أوثق منه ليست مخالفة من جميع الوجوه.
> ...



ليس تخريجك صواباً
إنما يصحُّ تطبيقك لو لم يأتِ عن الشيخ ابن باز تصريحٌ كالشمس بتحريم حَلِّ السحر بمثله
وذلك فيما لو اختلف النَّقَلة عنه
أمَّا وقد صرَّح بهذا في كتبه ورسائله وأشرطته= فيمتنع حينها تطبيقُ هذه القاعدة

أمرٌ آخر:
لعلك تتنبه للفرق بين مسألة تفرد الثقة ومخالفته
فتفرد الثقة الحافظ بحديثٍ= مقبولٌ، بحيث يروي الشيءَ لا يرويه غيره 
وأما مخالفته لغيره ممن هو أحفظُ منه وأضبط فلا تقبل

ولا أريد التعليقَ على ما يدعو للخروج عن صلب الموضوع
وإنما أحببت بيان خطأ الاستدلال بهذه القاعدة
ولعلي أتوقف هنا، فما مضى بيانه من نفي على لسان أكابر أهل العلم وتقريرٍ علميٍّ لصحة هذا النفي
ومطابقته لأصول النقد= كافٍ لا يحتاج إلى كثير كلام
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو الخير الجزائري

جميع من اشتغل بالرقية الشرعية حبا للخير و نفع الناس من أهل العقل طبعا يؤكدون أن تسعين في المائة ممن يدعون الإصابة بالسحر أو الجن هي تخيلات و أوهام العامة في واقع إسلامي تفشى فيه الجهل و الفساد بصورة فاحشة فمثل هذه الفتوى هي دفع هذه الفئام من الناس من ضعاف العقول و النفوس إلى أحضان السحرة و الكفر
فلا أدري أي دين هذا بل أي عقل و الله المستعان

----------


## ياسين بن محمد القرشي

الأخ الحمادي أود أن أعرف رأيك فيما يلي : (لما له من العلاقة بالقاعدة التي طبقتها في اعتبار رواية العبيكان شاذة) 

فلعلك تعرف يا أخي أجوبة الأسئلة العراقية التي نسبها علي حسن الحلبي لصالح الفوزان ....

و التي أنكرها فيما بعد الشيخ صالح الفوزان و بعض ممن لازم الشيخ صالح الفوزان .....

و مع ذلك بقي الشيخ علي حسن على رأيه و أنّ نسبتها للشيخ صالح الفوزان صحيحة بحجّة أنّ 
من نقل تلك الفتوى عن الشيخ الفوزان ثقة و أنّ العالم قد يقول قولا ثم ينساه .... 

و معلوم بأنّ الشيخ علي حسن من المشهود لهم بالقوة في تصحيح الأحاديث و تضعيفها و ممن لهم دراية بقواعد العلل و الأحاديث الشاذة، و شهد له بذلك محمد ناصر الدين الألباني. فلما لا نراه يطبق القاعدة التي ذكرتها يا أخي هنا ؟

أو لا يشير هذا بأنّ هناك من يخالفك في رأيك من العلماء و طلبة العلم حول الإطار الذي طبقت فيه قاعدتك لرد رواية العبيكان ؟ و أنّ من يخالفك في هذا الأمر ليس خلافا عن جدل أو مراء و إنّما لما في المسألة من حظ من النظر.

فمعلوم أنّ المتواتر أثبت من الآحاد

و أنّ ما أثبته علماء من نسخ المتواتر بالآحاد هو إثبات لنسخ شيء نقل بالتواتر تصريحا عن النّبي صلى الله عليه و سلّم بخبر آحاد وجدت فيه مخالفة للنص المنسوخ المنقول بالتواتر

مما يبين بأنّ القاعدة التي طبقتها ليست على إطلاقها يا أخي في كل مخالفة حتى فيما يحتمل إختلاف الزمان فيه.

و المسألة كما ترى يا أخي لها حظ من النظر، و تقريرها ليس جدلا.

هذا مع التنبيه أنّ من أنكر ما نسبه العبيكان لعبد العزيز بن باز من العلماء الكبار الذين نقل كلامهم هنا لم يذكروا تلك القاعدة كدليل على دعواهم في الإنكار.

ثم إنّ الشخص السليم ينكر الشيء الذي يتعلق بما سمع أو رأى أو بما يتعلق بنقل عن ثبت؛ لا ينكر شيئا لم يسمعه أو يراه.

و معلوم بأنّه مهما كانت ملازمة من لازم عبد العزيز بن باز فهذا لا يعني أنّهم كانوا معه 24 ساعة على 24 ساعة و كانوا يعرفون ما يفتي به لمن يهاتفه في كل الأحوال

و ليس من شروط الرواية المقبولة أن يوافقها من لازم شخص حتى و إن وجدت مخالفة لمن لازم إذا كان هناك إحتمال في إختلاف زمان الخبرين

ثم إنّ الشيخ عبد المحسن العبيكان ليس بكذاب دجال كما توحي إليه بعض المشاركات.

و ما وقع فيه من خطأ و وهم في بعض الفتاوى أو الأخبار لا يبيح و صفه بالدجل أو يفقد عدالته و ثقته

و من يشكك في عدالة الشيخ أو يطعن فيها لم يقدم أي دليل ؟!

و الله أعلم

----------


## عبدالله المحمد

> و معلوم بأنّه مهما كانت ملازمة من لازم عبد العزيز بن باز فهذا لا يعني أنّهم كانوا معه 24 ساعة على 24 ساعة و كانوا يعرفون ما يفتي به لمن يهاتفه في كل الأحوال


إذا هذا ردك مع احترامي لك أنت ما تعرف ابن باز رحمه الله

وأستغرب هذه الإستماتة في الدفاع عن كذب فتوى العبيكان

والعبيكان لم يمت حتى تأتي بهذه الفلسفات الطويلة

اساله سؤالا واحدا فقط متى أي في أي عام أفتاه الشيخ ومن هم الشيوخ الذين أفتاهم الشيخ رحمه الله بشكل خاص

وإذا جئتني بالجواب حتى لو كان الشيوخ في عداد الأموات !!  فسأقولها بملء في

صدق العبيكان وكذبنا وسأعتذر عن نفسي شخصيا له وسأكتب موضوعا في ذلك

أفند ما ذهبت إليه !

أرأيت الأمر سهل ويسير وبعيد عن التقعر والإستماتة في الدفاع عن شخص موجود بيننا ويمكن سؤاله

فمن دافع عنه بحكم أنه  يعرفه معرفة شخصية ويعرف ورعه وصدقه ووو ........الخ

يذهب إليه ويعطيه ما سألت عنه 

هذا أقل الواجب في الدفاع المزعوم عنه

----------


## ياسين بن محمد القرشي

الأخ عبد الله الحمد هدفي من المشاركة في هذا الموضوع هو :

- أني لم أقتنع بتطبيق قاعدة :"قاعدة ردِّ رواية الثقة إذا خالف من هم أوثق منه وأثبت" هنا؛ و قد ذكرت أنّ هناك من طلبة العلم من لم يطبقها في مثل هذه الحالة كالشيخ علي حسن، و قد ذكرت أدلتي، فحتى و سواء أكان العبيكان دجال كذاب أو ثقة؛ فتطبيق هذه القاعدة هنا خطأ.  

- أنّ من يقرر ما قررته لا يعتبر مجادلا بغير حق فالمسألة لها حظ من النظر.

- عدم رضاي و إرتياحي لما وجد في بعض المشاركات مما يوحي بأنّ العبيكان كذاب دجال و من هذه المشاركات مشاركتك التالية :

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...9&postcount=70

و التي نقلت لنا فيها ما يلي :




> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
> 
> سئل الشيخ صالح الفوزان :
> 
> س : أحسنَ الله إليكم صاحب الفضيلة وهذا سؤال وقد تكرر -يقول أحدها هناك من يقول أن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله كان يفتي قبل موته على أن حاطب بن أبي بلتعة قد وقع في الكفر بعمله وينشر ذلك بين الناس فهل هذا القول صحيح عن الشيخ ابن باز وماحكم نقله وإشاعته ؟
> 
> الشيخ صالح الفوزان : برّأ الله الشيخ ابن باز ونزهه عن هذا الكلام الخبيث 
> هذا يكذب على الشيخ ابن باز 
> ونحن خالطنا الشيخ ابن باز وعملنا معه وجالسناه إلى آخر لحظة وهو على فراش الموت ولا سمعنا منه هذا الكلام ولا يمكن يصدر هذا من الشيخ بن باز أبدا 
> ...


يعني ماذا تريد أن تقول لنا : أتريد أن تقول لنا بأنّ الفوزان يصف العبيكان بأنّه دجال، كذاب ؟!

يعني بمجرد خطأ في نقل أصبح العبيكان دجالا كذاب ؟!

- و بالنسبة لطلبك : فأرجو أن تعطيني رقم هاتف عبد المحسن العبيكان ؟ و إن كان لا يلزمني ذلك لإثبات ما قررته حول القاعدة أو ما قررته من عدم صحة وصف العبيكان بالدجل و الكذب.

و في الختام أنا أحب الشيخ عبد المحسن العبيكان في الله و أستميت في الدفاع عليه إذا كان هذا الدفاع بحق و لا أستحي من هذا.

و لا أخاف في الله لومة لائم، و ليس هذا تقعرا و لا جدلا بغير حق، 

و هذا أعتقد أنّه خير من وضع مشاركات مثل مشاركتك التي توحي بأنّ العبيكان، دجال، كذاب.

و سواء أأخطأ العبيكان في ما ينسبه لعبد العزيز بن باز هنا، فهذا لا يسوغ وصفه بالدجل و الكذب.

ثم يا أخي أنت تصفني بالإستماتة و التقعر و التفلسلف في الدفاع على العبيكان أفتستميت أنت في وصفه بالدجل و الكذب ؟!

و العجيب من بعض الأناس كيف يصفون العبيكان بكثرة الشذوذات و أنّه تجاوز الحدّ و مع ذلك ترى إستضافته و دعوة للناس لسؤاله ؟!

و الله أعلم

----------


## الحمادي

أخي الغالي عبدالله المحمد وفقه الله
الأمر ظاهرٌ لكل منصف
فلا تتعب نفسك أو تضيع وقتك مع من تشرَّبت نفسه حبَّ الجدال

----------


## عبدالله المحمد

أوردت فتوى الشيخ صالح لأجل هذه الفائدة التي لم تلونها ! وهي قوله حفظه الله :
الشيخ توفي وعالم أنه ماهو برادٍ عليه فراح يكذب عليه ، نعم 

لما توفي الشيخ بدأ يتجرأ من لم يكن تجرأ في حياته في الكذب عليه رحمه الله

وأنا قد قلت في مشاركتي السابقة لا يساورني أدنى شك في أن نقله كذب

ومع ذلك تنزلت حتى أرى نهاية من يدافع مستميتا عن الباطل وأهله

ويتعجب من الدفاع عن الحق وأهله !

وسؤالي واضح ولكل محب للعبيكان مثلك ويموت في حبه

لا تموت ، مسجده معروف وهو معروف لكل من أراده

وهو أقل القليل في حق من تحبونه ! إن كنتم صادقين

++++++++++++

وأخيرا أقول للأحبة وللشيخ الحمادي

دعوة للتأمل في هذا كلام الأخ ياسين  وحمد الله بعد ذلك ! يقول الأخ ياسين :

*و بالنسبة لطلبك : فأرجو أن تعطيني رقم هاتف عبد المحسن العبيكان ؟ و إن كان لا يلزمني ذلك لإثبات ما قررته حول القاعدة أو ما قررته من عدم صحة وصف العبيكان بالدجل و الكذب.*

عجبا والله يريد رقمه ومع ذلك لا يلزمني !

اجل وش تبي بالرقم 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد ان لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## المساعد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

للأسف أنه ظهر في الآونة الأخيرة من قد كان يؤمل عليه الآمال العظام... 

وربما سلك هذا المنهج لما رآه من صرف الأنظار عنه .. وهو الآن يحاول إعادتها.... 

كفعل الأطفال عندما لا يجد من يلقي له بالاً فإنه يلفت الأنظار إما بالبكاء أو بكسر شيء أو بغيره.. المهم أن يفعل مايخالف به..

وأنا أرى أنه لن يغير هذا المنهج إذا رأى العلماء يردون على فتاويه .. لأن رد العلماء عليه إظهاراً له .. فقد وصل إلى مراده بهذا الشذوذ...نسأل الله السلامة والعافية

سدد الله الخطى ووفقنا للحق والصواب..

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

> وإياكم أخي الكريم ..
> أين موضع السكوت الذي ظننت أن العبيكان قد يكون توهم بأنه موافقة ؟


سبق وأن ذكرت انه قد يكون في جلسة مفردة والشيخ رحمه الله ترك الجدل لأنه يرى عدم الفائدة ،،

وفقنا الله واياكم 

،،

----------


## حواري الرسول

لكن الصدمة كانت عندما قال أن الشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز ابن باز رحمه الله كان يقول بفك السحر بالسحر ولكن بفتاوي خاصة لبعض الشيوخ وقال أن عنده الأدلة لأثبات هذا الكلام ..


الفتوى   قد تكون  صحيحة   للشيخ  ابن   باز   وقد  تكن    مكذوبة   عليه   ولكن!!! في   هذه   الفتوى     قال    الشيخ   العبيكان     أنها     فتوى خاصة    لبعض الشيوخ ؟!؟!؟
وقد  قال  أن   لديه    دليل   على    ذلك ...

----------


## حواري الرسول

قول: لا يحل السحر إلا ساحر

القسم : فتاوى > نور على الدرب
السؤال : 
ما رأي سماحتكم في مقولة يتناقلها كثير ممن يرتادون أماكن السحر، يقولون: لا يحل السحر إلا ساحر، وبعضهم يقول: أذهب إلى الساحر ليدلني على مكان العقد حتى أحلها بعد ذلك؟


الجواب : 
السحرة والكهنة لا يؤتون ولا يسألون؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن إتيانهم وعن سؤالهم فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((من أتى عرافاً فسأله عن شيء لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة))، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أتى كاهناً فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم))، والسحرة كفرة لا يجوز إتيانهم ولا سؤالهم ولا تصديقهم.

وأما هذه العبارة: لا يحل السحر إلا ساحر فهذا يروى عن الحسن البصري التابعي الجليل أنه قال: لا يحل السحر إلا ساحر، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد سئل عن النشرة فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((هي من عمل الشيطان)) فدل ذلك أن حل السحر بالسحر من عمل الشيطان والحديث صحيح رواه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله وأبو داود رحمه الله بإسناد جيد، وهو موجود في باب النشرة من كتاب التوحيد.

والمقصود: أن حل السحر بالنشرة الشيطانية التي يتعاطاها السحرة، لا يجوز وهو من عمل الشيطان، هكذا قاله المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا يجوز حلها بطريق السحرة، يعني لا يجوز حل السحر بطريق السحرة، وذلك ما يسمى النشرة، ولكن يحل بطريق القراءة والأدوية المباحة.


المصدر : 
فتاوى نور على الدرب الجزء الأول
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/index.php?p...fatawa&id=4798

منقول   من   موقع   الشيخ

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

إخواني الكرام بارك الله فيكم .
الشيخ العالم العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى، لم يقل هذا الكلام، ولم يفتي بهذه الفتيا، وقد ثبت هذا الأمر ولا حاجة لنا في التطرق لهذا الأمر ونرجوا من الجميع الدخول في الموضوع الأساسي، وهو "فك السحر بالسحر" ومن قال به من أهل العلم، وبارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## أبو يزيد

لجميع مشايخنا الكرام ..
س : أين الأسلوب العلمي الراقي ؟
س : أبشركم ولله الحمد أن في علامائنا الفضلاء الأحياء خير كثير وعلم وفير .. ولهم ما لهم من المكانة في قلوبنا .. فلما لا تقبل المناظرة وينصر القول الصحيح بالأدلة والبراهين ؟

يا طلبة العلم : اتقوا الباري .. 
وأتمنى منكم أيها الإخوة الفضلاء أن تترفعوا عن بعض الألفاظ .. ويا حسرة على أخلاق الطلب وسمات الدارسين ( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ) .

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

يرفع للفائدة.......

----------

